# What have you done today to make you feel proud?



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Following on from the New Year Resolution thread and a lovely suggestion by @LJC675

Lets see what everyone is doing to achieve those 2019 goals.

Resolution Day 1

A 27 fling boogie of stuff to give to charity bagged up and in the garage.

and in case anyone hasn't heard of Fly Lady and is looking to declutter/clean up/organise their house this year...

http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have added more insulation to the guinea pig hutch, so now it has thermal board on the outside (uncluding under the floor), and perspex covers on the bars to keep the wind out. It already had a thermal cover I made, so now it is extra toasty. 

Three loads of washing and cleaned downstairs.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very good HB, I need to get up in my attic and do this, but you’ll probably never hear from me again! I could start in my husband’s man cave but that will end up in divorce so maybe not just yet.

I have made a start of my new year resolutions by my positivity thread!  So that’s making people smile I hope.

Also I made my regular bin man smile because I bought his new grandchild a little pressie Winnie the Poo picture to welcome her into this world


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I made it to work at 8.01am - this wasn't part of my new years resolution but it has to be an achievement for today...

I'm considering that doing less overtime should be a new years resolution!

Give me a couple of days and I'll post something more constructive...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've taken my friend out this morning for coffee and cake, hope that's cheered her up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well I didn't buy any chocolate or cake when I did my food shop this morning and yesterday (does that count ?) I did 3 weeks worth of ironing - anyone who knows me will know that that is a REAL achievement - I HATE ironing with a passion (but love the feel of freshly ironed clothes and bedding) !


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I just collected a stray cat from the lovely lady who has been feeding him. Delivered him to vet to start his CP rescue journey.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Scrubbed all the bird feeders and water bowls , filled them and we (Meeko and I ) are now watching lots of happy birdies filling their beaks and some of them even taking a bath


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I made it to work 

Nothing to do with my resolutions though....


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep same here made it to work.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just got back from a bike ride that I really didn't fancy going on. Been very slack over the last few months, so my fitness has really dropped off. Went out yesterday at it was really tough. Really didn't want to go today as I was a bit tired from yesterday and it's really cold. Mr K&S bought me a nice dayglo yellow cycling jacket for Christmas, so I put it on with gloves and an some tracksuit trousers over my cycling trousers, just got back. It was really tough, but I did 20 miles, so I'm pleased that I made myself do it. 

Why does fitness drop off so quickly. In the summer I could do 40 miles without much trouble, now I'm huffing and puffing and going into stupidly low gears up hills. OH well, keep going.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Got up early and went for a walk out in the countryside. Was hoping to get some pictures but hands were too cold and I had to keep my mittens on most of the time, so hardly any photos.

It would have been a lovely start to the new year only OH says 'did you hear that? Sounded like a hunting horn'.

Sure enough









Filled me with sadness. We saw a very frightened deer running through the brush as well.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I was up at 6.15am, went swimming and have managed to get to 2.30pm and still be on my WW plan. I have bought a healthy dinner for tonight and tomorrow, so all is good so far.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Just got back from a bike ride that I really didn't fancy going on. Been very slack over the last few months, so my fitness has really dropped off. Went out yesterday at it was really tough. Really didn't want to go today as I was a bit tired from yesterday and it's really cold. Mr K&S bought me a nice dayglo yellow cycling jacket for Christmas, so I put it on with gloves and an some tracksuit trousers over my cycling trousers, just got back. It was really tough, but I did 20 miles, so I'm pleased that I made myself do it.
> 
> Why does fitness drop off so quickly. In the summer I could do 40 miles without much trouble, now I'm huffing and puffing and going into stupidly low gears up hills. OH well, keep going.


Horrible isn't it? I did 28 miles on Saturday after not doing anything for a couple of months and at one point I had to ask my sister who was behind me if I had any gears left.

In my defence it was a climb back up out of a hole there is a reservoir in so it was a hill that went on for about 3 years


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Horrible isn't it?
> ….. so it was a hill that went on for about 3 years


Yes, I know that feeling. Oh well, we'll get there.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I really need to get back on my bike, I love cycling but I am always scared when it is cold, rainy or icy that I will come off. There is a lot of me to crash down.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Got up early and went for a walk out in the countryside. Was hoping to get some pictures but hands were too cold and I had to keep my mittens on most of the time, so hardly any photos.
> 
> It would have been a lovely start to the new year only OH says 'did you hear that? Sounded like a hunting horn'.
> 
> ...


Rest assured it was probably a drag hunt, no animal hunted  great to get out and about x


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I love all these, go us!!!! (well except the deer hunting :-( )


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Rest assured it was probably a drag hunt, no animal hunted  great to get out and about x


Unfortunately I'm not so sure. The sabs have had murder with hunt scum during the post Christmas meets. They are still going blatantly after foxes and getting the law enforced as it should be is very difficult. The level of violence towards sabs also seems to be increasing, and I think it's only a matter of time before someone is seriously injured or worse. Don't get me started.

I have decided that as I'm not back in work till Monday, resolutions don't start till then. Thanks for putting me into Flylady @huckybuck I am going to try it!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> A 27 fling boogie
> http://www.flylady.net/d/getting-started/flying-lessons/decluttering-15-minutes/


Just looked at this - brilliant - I will do a boogie every Saturday and Sunday until all the junk is gone.

And it was a resolution for me too


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I need some sort of cupboard or toy box for all the Pumpkin Pussycat toys. Rafa gets very worked up if I try to move anything, as I think he thinks I'm throwing it out. He glares at me, then follows me, cheeping angrily. Perhaps if I had a box that was kept in the lounge he wouldn't feel quite so threatened.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> I think I need some sort of cupboard or toy box for all the Pumpkin Pussycat toys. Rafa gets very worked up if I try to move anything, as I think he thinks I'm throwing it out. He glares at me, then follows me, cheeping angrily. Perhaps if I had a box that was kept in the lounge he wouldn't feel quite so threatened.


I've got one of those faux leather stiched box/stool/pouffe things that I keep some of my guy's toys in.

I also use it to store other stuff and as a foot rest so it's multipurpose. And the cats use it as a bed too.

This is what I have I think https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074TC5KM2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

just in case it's any use


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Not so much proud as pleased.
Bought new bedding on sale at Zara Home and am now washing to make the bed up.
Love nice, new, clean bedding.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Erm. nothing really  . Ive replied to some posts here requesting advice which i hope is good advice.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

MilleD said:


> I've got one of those faux leather stiched box/stool/pouffe things that I keep some of my guy's toys in.
> 
> I also use it to store other stuff and as a foot rest so it's multipurpose. And the cats use it as a bed too.
> 
> ...


Ooh I like! And it would match my three piece suite which is brown leather. Being longer I would get more in it too. Hmmm. Thank you!

One thing I must note is that for the very first time I have been able to stash the cat treats in what seems an impenetrable tin - thanks to @Willow_Warren who included it in the SS. Freya and Rafa are beady and thwarted as for the first time they can't get the lid off and steal - and trust me those guys can get in anywhere. I was watching them surreptitiously last night and they gave up in the end. Oh the triumph of Mummy!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I don’t do New Years resolutions. Never keep them.

I am proud that I fixed my car. She died just before Christmas. Diesel pump went. I hate working on diesel, I can still smell it on me for daaays.

Still at least I can fix things, it would not be economically viable if I took her to a garage. Poor old girl is 21 this year. I’ve promised her that if she behaves I’ll give her a nice respray later this year.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Ps I now have “proud” and “staying alive” bouncing around in my head. Having a sing off! Argh.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I have made a start of my new year resolutions by my positivity thread!  So that's making people smile I hope.


I love that thread, it already made me smile this morning! 



Bertie'sMum said:


> I didn't buy any chocolate or cake when I did my food shop this morning and yesterday (does that count ?)


Of course it counts, if it's not in the house, then we can't fail. 



LJC675 said:


> Just got back from a bike ride that I really didn't fancy going on.


Good job! The first step always seems the hardest, then it gets a little easier each day.



Tawny75 said:


> There is a lot of me to crash down.


I feel the same way about being tall, it's a long way to the ground if I fall! 



Emmasian said:


> I have decided that as I'm not back in work till Monday, resolutions don't start till then.


I always prefer to start on a Monday too. But it's always next Monday, then next Monday....:Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Diet starts Monday 
However I went back to work today for the first time since before Christmas and I managed the whole day being happy, smiley and motivating my team. I didn't even moan about anything! So that was quite an achievement I thought


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I've got one of those faux leather stiched box/stool/pouffe things that I keep some of my guy's toys in.
> 
> I also use it to store other stuff and as a foot rest so it's multipurpose. And the cats use it as a bed too.
> 
> ...


Ooh, we were talking about getting something like this for our bedroom. I wondered whether Joey may be happier at night if he had a proper spot of his own in our room to sleep on!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I just gave blood  Not a new year's special, just happened to be the next date in my 'rotation' so to speak but I only re-started in September so, glad to continue the trend!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> I have decided that as I'm not back in work till Monday, resolutions don't start till then. Thanks for putting me into Flylady @huckybuck I am going to try it!





MilleD said:


> Just looked at this - brilliant - I will do a boogie every Saturday and Sunday until all the junk is gone.
> 
> And it was a resolution for me too


Fly Lady is fab - I do the 27 fling boogie and Hot Spots pretty regularly - I also clean and shine my sink, swish and swipe bathrooms, a load of washing a day etc etc.....btw I keep an eye out for everyone's sink in photos rofl!!

Her ideas are pretty good and I like her website - just don't sign up for email notifications lol - they drive you bonkers especially cause of the time difference!!



Emmasian said:


> I think I need some sort of cupboard or toy box for all the Pumpkin Pussycat toys. Rafa gets very worked up if I try to move anything, as I think he thinks I'm throwing it out. He glares at me, then follows me, cheeping angrily. Perhaps if I had a box that was kept in the lounge he wouldn't feel quite so threatened.


I have a big log basket for the HB toys - one in the kitchen and one in the lounge. If I'm feeling nice at the end of the day I put all the toys away but leave it on it's side so they can have a rummage - if I'm not (bad Mum) it's upright and they have to get in to fish stuff out!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> I just collected a stray cat from the lovely lady who has been feeding him. Delivered him to vet to start his CP rescue journey.





LJC675 said:


> Just got back from a bike ride that I really didn't fancy going on. Been very slack over the last few months, so my fitness has really dropped off. Went out yesterday at it was really tough. Really didn't want to go today as I was a bit tired from yesterday and it's really cold. Mr K&S bought me a nice dayglo yellow cycling jacket for Christmas, so I put it on with gloves and an some tracksuit trousers over my cycling trousers, just got back. It was really tough, but I did 20 miles, so I'm pleased that I made myself do it.
> 
> Why does fitness drop off so quickly. In the summer I could do 40 miles without much trouble, now I'm huffing and puffing and going into stupidly low gears up hills. OH well, keep going.





Tawny75 said:


> I was up at 6.15am, went swimming and have managed to get to 2.30pm and still be on my WW plan. I have bought a healthy dinner for tonight and tomorrow, so all is good so far.





SuboJvR said:


> I just gave blood  Not a new year's special, just happened to be the next date in my 'rotation' so to speak but I only re-started in September so, glad to continue the trend!


Very impressed with all these achievements today!!!

As for those who just managed to get to work


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Very impressed with all these achievements today!!!
> 
> As for those who just managed to get to work


Well I didn't manage to get to work. As is usual following my week off before Christmas, I manage to silence all my alarms and not even the Joey Clock is working properly. Sometime around 0815 I woke up, he was passed out on his bed, and I only managed to stumble to my study to work from home LOL.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

moggie14 said:


> Diet starts Monday


Which Monday though? There are four more Mondays in January.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Uhm ... I got to work 
On time!
Managed my 12k steps to keep fitbit happy?
...
...
...
Fine, will try harder 
Decluttering is high on my to do list :Arghh


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Did a mini workout before work yesterday (climbing into the shower afterwards was tricky but no pain no gain etc). Not worked out for a month so it hurt! 

Now going to attempt day 2..... Mrs Overall will have nothing on me later 

Have a fab day x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MaggieDemi said:


> Which Monday though? There are four more Mondays in January.


This coming Monday  It's still New Year Week for me and some remaining naughty things to eat first!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I need to paint my bungalow (on the inside) before I go back to work on Monday. I got the lounge done yesterday and I cleaned all my windows, put my Xmas decs’ in the loft & then cooked a meal for my dear old mum and made a fuss of her for nearly 3 hours before taking her home. Still lots to get done though


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> As for those who just managed to get to work


Oi!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Having an individual and group golf lesson today - it’s so cold so dreading it but needs must!!! The start of the golf goal for this year.

Day 2 of healthy eating - I already feel better after 1 day (probably psychosomatic lol) and slept the best I have in weeks - did have 2 small glasses of wine and a teeny bit of dark chocolate but well sometimes it’s better to gradually cut down lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck with golf lessons. Also well done with healthy eating, so now you can post that chocolate and raspberry bar to me


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

My first gym class of the year, legs bums and tums followed by a quick swim. The class is in the upstairs studio, I always half fall down each step afterwards as my legs go to jelly.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> My first gym class of the year, legs bums and tums followed by a quick swim. The class is in the upstairs studio, I always half fall down each step afterwards as my legs go to jelly.


Well done  Rubber band legs means you worked hard!! Wait till you need the loo :Bawling


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Well done  Rubber band legs means you worked hard!! Wait till you need the loo :Bawling


Normally it is only on Tuesday evenings (which I can't do), but this year it's Thursday daytime and Monday evenings, so I can attend at least once a week. So now the only days of the week I don't have a class are Sundays and Tuesdays.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Normally it is only on Tuesday evenings (which I can't do), but this year it's Thursday daytime and Monday evenings, so I can attend at least once a week. So now the only days of the week I don't have a class are Sundays and Tuesdays.


You put me to shame! I like the concept of HIIT, because it's only for a little while at a time  I think an hour's class would probably finish me off lol


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> You put me to shame! I like the concept of HIIT, because it's only for a little while at a time  I think an hour's class would probably finish me off lol


I need to be publicly shamed to exercise, so if I don't do classes I just toddle along on the treadmill


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I painted a really "beautiful" picture of a duck


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Biscuit123 said:


> I painted a really "beautiful" picture of a duck


Can we see this picture?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well mine is not a positive, it was meant to be a proud moment of revenge! 

My Aunt ( the horrendous Christmas visitor ) sent me a photo of her entertaining guests for New Years Eve. She had PAPER serviettes on the table  after the grief she gave me for not starching my linen napkins! :Muted

Anyway she just rang, well I admit she rang 8 times then I decided to answer and get it over with.

She waffled on and on so I brought up New Year’s Eve ( aiming to trip her up ) so I mentioned the paper serviettes, she said “oh your getting a sharp eye like me” :Arghh then she proceeded to say they had played games after supper and what fun they had, how much they laughed :Jawdrop

So this was my chance, my revenge, my glory moment!

I said “ how come you played games when you wouldn’t play games Christmas Day with me, and why was it all soooo marvellous, it’s not like you to use paper serviettes” :Shamefullyembarrased

She said “ because we were SO relaxed, marvellous company, beautiful surroundings of course, dimmed lighting”

I was speechless, not one word came out of my mouth! :Sorry


They are definitely NOT coming again!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well mine is not a positive, it was meant to be a proud moment of revenge!
> 
> My Aunt ( the horrendous Christmas visitor ) sent me a photo of her entertaining guests for New Years Eve. She had PAPER serviettes on the table  after the grief she gave me for not starching my linen napkins! :Muted
> 
> ...


My initial reaction would get me banned but :Spiderman:Sour:Rageunch and a phew apostrophes and hashtag marks! Honestly, how hard you worked and the hoops they had you jumping through!
I think if they ever come for a DAY visit again you should serve them garage sandwiches and polystyrene cups of rubbish coffee. Plus offer to play Heads Up and conga round the boot room. And if they don't like it they can :Kiss:Mooning


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

She is one foul, rude old cow who doesn't deserve you as a relative. When you were describing her behaviour over Xmas I thought she probably didn't realise how she was coming across, and might even be taken aback if she were made aware. However that's just been blown out of the water by that phonecall, and I would now add "manipulative" to the words above, and suggest she knew exactly what she was doing all along. I would stay as far away as humanly possible xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Exactly @Ali71 & @Emmasian x


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> Not worked out for a month so it hurt!
> 
> Now going to attempt day 2


Day #1 always hurts the most! I hope Day #2 goes a bit easier for you. 



moggie14 said:


> This coming Monday  It's still New Year Week for me and some remaining naughty things to eat first!


For me that would be 3 more Mondays to postpone it to. 



huckybuck said:


> Day 2 of healthy eating - I already feel better after 1 day (probably psychosomatic lol)


Day #2 always feels better. That first step is always the hardest to take. 



Vanessa131 said:


> I just toddle along on the treadmill


I love having a treadmill at home. I got one of those professional ones that you can use for hours a day if you want to. My last one was just a regular treadmill & I blew the motor out and the room filled with smoke.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Well mine is not a positive, it was meant to be a proud moment of revenge!
> 
> My Aunt ( the horrendous Christmas visitor ) sent me a photo of her entertaining guests for New Years Eve. She had PAPER serviettes on the table  after the grief she gave me for not starching my linen napkins! :Muted
> 
> ...


That settles it my dear, if they invite themselves again you are coming to one of us, any one of us! Just pretend and lock your doors and hide (My ideal Christmas by the way).

One day, I am determined that Mr T and I will go away, to a nice hotel, have a lovely meal, 4 poster bed, hot tub and glorious scenery. One day.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> One day, I am determined that Mr T and I will go away, to a nice hotel, have a lovely meal, 4 poster bed, hot tub and glorious scenery. One day.


Oh that sounds amazing! I haven't been in a hot tub for years.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Today I put in my application for a learn to crochet day that our local WI is running in Feb so I’ll be making wonderful hand made toys and blankets for next years Secret Santa ....


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> You put me to shame! I like the concept of HIIT, because it's only for a little while at a time  I think an hour's class would probably finish me off lol


I've found the shorter the workout the more sadistic the trainer, so might want to rethink that @Ali71 That said, I train at a crossfit place and every workout is sadistic there!

I'm proud of being about to go to my 2nd training session of the new year in the first 3 days (it was closed on 1st) despite the fact it is so cold I want to hide under a blanket with my fur monkeys!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Today I put in my application for a learn to crochet day that our local WI is running in Feb so I'll be making wonderful hand made toys and blankets for next years Secret Santa ....


Impressed with this!! Wish I lived closer as I'd come with you!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> That settles it my dear, if they invite themselves again you are coming to one of us, any one of us! Just pretend and lock your doors and hide (My ideal Christmas by the way).
> 
> One day, I am determined that Mr T and I will go away, to a nice hotel, have a lovely meal, 4 poster bed, hot tub and glorious scenery. One day.


And two cats...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> I just gave blood  Not a new year's special, just happened to be the next date in my 'rotation' so to speak but I only re-started in September so, glad to continue the trend!


And now my sister in law is awaiting a blood transfusion as she is critically anaemic. For those medically minded her haemoglobin is 4.3. The stupid hospital also forgot to connect her antibiotics earlier so they're now waiting for those to run in first before transfusing! Argh!

She has ulcerative colitis which they are struggling to get under control at the mo, she's waiting to start a new biological agent...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear, poor sister in law. HB as good as 4.3 eh? Hope they get the UC under control soon, it can be so debilitating. My mother in law is currently awaiting a transfusion too but she's having a colonoscopy today and needs irradiated blood, so it's always pesky. 

The transfusion service wrote to husband and said they don't need his blood at the moment and cancelled his donation for yesterday. I'm currently investigating if I can donate as they have changed some of the donation rules and the blood condition I have always precluded me from donating but I think I might be able now.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Eek that is low! Hope your sister in law’s levels come up soon and they can get her biologics started. Just shows how critical it is to give blood if you can


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well mine is not a positive, it was meant to be a proud moment of revenge!
> 
> My Aunt ( the horrendous Christmas visitor ) sent me a photo of her entertaining guests for New Years Eve. She had PAPER serviettes on the table  after the grief she gave me for not starching my linen napkins! :Muted
> 
> ...


Oh my word!! She just gets worse and worse!!! Never having her to stay again sounds like a very wise desicion!


Citruspips said:


> Today I put in my application for a learn to crochet day that our local WI is running in Feb so I'll be making wonderful hand made toys and blankets for next years Secret Santa ....


Ooh that sounds fun! My mum keeps promising to teach me how to crochet, but we haven't got round to it yet!


SuboJvR said:


> And now my sister in law is awaiting a blood transfusion as she is critically anaemic. For those medically minded her haemoglobin is 4.3. The stupid hospital also forgot to connect her antibiotics earlier so they're now waiting for those to run in first before transfusing! Argh!
> 
> She has ulcerative colitis which they are struggling to get under control at the mo, she's waiting to start a new biological agent...


Your poor sister in law, I used to give blood regularly when I was at uni but got out of the habit when we moved, something I need to look into again!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

@ewelsh I can't believe what I've just read!! The bloody cheek of that woman! Total ban from now on!

@SuboJvR I hope your sister-in-law gets the treatment she needs and feels better soon.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I rode nice and early this morning, planted all my pots with tulips and gave the bathroom a really good sort out and clean

I also finished sorting out the spare room! After we moved in it had become just a room to shove junk in and you couldn't really get in it! Everything has been cleared out now, either found a home, gone to the tip or gone into the attic. 
It's now ready for it's new occupants...








I haven't told Hector that it's not for him and Inca...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That is such a lovely room! Cat bliss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well mine is not a positive, it was meant to be a proud moment of revenge!
> 
> My Aunt ( the horrendous Christmas visitor ) sent me a photo of her entertaining guests for New Years Eve. She had PAPER serviettes on the table  after the grief she gave me for not starching my linen napkins! :Muted
> 
> ...


What an utter cowbag :Jawdrop next time tell her to :Finger.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> I rode nice and early this morning, planted all my pots with tulips and gave the bathroom a really good sort out and clean
> 
> I also finished sorting out the spare room! After we moved in it had become just a room to shove junk in and you couldn't really get in it! Everything has been cleared out now, either found a home, gone to the tip or gone into the attic.
> It's now ready for it's new occupants...
> ...


Love the room!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's an impressive start @Dumpling


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> That's an impressive start @Dumpling


Now time to sort the other spare room :Hilarious I'm actually rather enjoying this spring cleaning thing!


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Biscuit123 said:


> I painted a really "beautiful" picture of a duck


I don't think you want to...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Some might have seen on the organisation thread, I have put away the Christmas decorations and reorganised the cupboard they're stored in.

I've also prepared as much of my lunch for tomorrow as I can tonight so in the morning all I need to do is make up my sandwiches and I'm good to go. Will be a shock to the system going back to work after 15 days off!

Also, a bonus one from yesterday, I started packing my suitcase for my trip away next week. I'm working every day until I go now so I'm glad to have a head start on the packing.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> It's now ready for it's new occupants...


A kitty playroom! Demi would love to come over and play.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Dumpling 
I was away visiting family and may have missed some posts, are you planning to foster or get a new addition?


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Summercat said:


> @Dumpling
> I was away visiting family and may have missed some posts, are you planning to foster or get a new addition?


We're getting some new additions in the next couple of weeks, I'm stocking up on the pet remedy/zylkene and hoping everything goes smoothly!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> We're getting some new additions in the next couple of weeks, I'm stocking up on the pet remedy/zylkene and hoping everything goes smoothly!


ooh that's so exciting Dumpling - can we ask who, what, where.....


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> We're getting some new additions in the next couple of weeks, I'm stocking up on the pet remedy/zylkene and hoping everything goes smoothly!


How exciting! Tell us more...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I had a bit of a disastrous start to the day when my hairdryer exploded (fortunately no injuries...)


Matrod said:


> How exciting! Tell us more...


Agreed... think we need to know more.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> ooh that's so exciting Dumpling - can we ask who, what, where.....





Matrod said:


> How exciting! Tell us more...


We're taking on two older moggies, a boy and a girl, who need new home, it's not entirely what we had planned (I had hoped to add an oriental kitten to our family this year, which won't be happening now!) But they are really lovely cats, who seem to get on well with other cats and our toddler, so everything crossed we can integrate them into the household! I will let you all know when they arrive!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> We're taking on two older moggies, a boy and a girl, who need new home, it's not entirely what we had planned (I had hoped to add an oriental kitten to our family this year, which won't be happening now!) But they are really lovely cats, who seem to get on well with other cats and our toddler, so everything crossed we can integrate them into the household! I will let you all know when they arrive!!


That's lovely @Dumpling. Look forward to reading more about them and seeing photos.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Great news @Dumpling


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I had a bit of a disastrous start to the day when my hairdryer exploded


I didn't even know that was possible! Sorry that happened, but glad you're okay. 

My good thing of the day is I'm trying to work on having more positive thoughts, even about negative people & situations. I've found that if I start off with positive thoughts, my words and actions are more positive.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Can I feel proud for confusing my daughter? As I said on the organisation thread, I rearranged the kitchen and then I received a text from her saying 'MUM, why has everything moved'

I didn't laugh...honest :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Can I feel proud for confusing my daughter? As I said on the organisation thread, I rearranged the kitchen and then I received a text from her saying 'MUM, why has everything moved'
> 
> I didn't laugh...honest :Hilarious


Haha - Kitchen organised a definite tick ⁄


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> Can I feel proud for confusing my daughter? As I said on the organisation thread, I rearranged the kitchen and then I received a text from her saying 'MUM, why has everything moved'
> 
> I didn't laugh...honest :Hilarious


Brilliant :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Aww @Dumpling - congratulations ❤ Xx can't wait to meet them both xx

Lovely news to start the new year off xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Charity said:


> That's lovely @Dumpling. Look forward to reading more about them and seeing photos.





Summercat said:


> Great news @Dumpling





Clairabella said:


> Aww @Dumpling - congratulations ❤ Xx can't wait to meet them both xx
> 
> Lovely news to start the new year off xx


I'm so looking forward to getting them, I can't believe we'll be back up to 6 cats again though, I am going back and forth between being excited and thinking I must be mad!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Today I stood my ground and said no to someone that just uses me when something goes wrong. I was very anxious but I said no I cannot help, I’m sorry. I am still anxious as she was upset but the only time she ever contacts me is when she has had an argument with her partner and needs somewhere to stay or someone to help her. I am very bad at setting boundaries so this is a massive thing. Very proud of my self especially as I’ve not been well.

I probably sound an awful person but once a month/six weeks she rings when something’s happened and if not I don’t hear anything, I can’t remember when the last time she asked if I was ok. I hope I don’t seem like a rubbish friend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Faye, I love this. There are many of us who wish we could say no in difficult situations, you should be rightfully proud of yourself


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Faye, I love this. There are many of us who wish we could say no in difficult situations, you should be rightfully proud of yourself


Thankyou, normally I say come straight round and it's not that I don't want to help but she is taking advantage a bit because she doesn't contact me when things are going well. It means a lot that you think I've done ok


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I know it’s not the point of the thread but as I mentioned it before, my sister in law has had a transfusion now and is feeling much better. Her levels are up although not as high as one would hope but they are going to do iron infusions next rather than further transfusion. It’s all still scary as she’s still at increased risk of things like blood clots but she’s off the urgent watch list I think 

What am I proud of today? Well, I didn’t do anything other than work today but I did cheer up a colleague I think and help them feel less alone


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Today I stood my ground and said no to someone that just uses me when something goes wrong. I was very anxious but I said no I cannot help, I'm sorry. I am still anxious as she was upset but the only time she ever contacts me is when she has had an argument with her partner and needs somewhere to stay or someone to help her. I am very bad at setting boundaries so this is a massive thing. Very proud of my self especially as I've not been well.
> 
> I probably sound an awful person but once a month/six weeks she rings when something's happened and if not I don't hear anything, I can't remember when the last time she asked if I was ok. I hope I don't seem like a rubbish friend.


Really well done Faye, it's so hard to say no to people, especially friends and some people take complete advantage this. You should totally be proud of yourself!


----------



## Scouttie (Sep 8, 2018)

I walked home from work! Only two miles but I still felt pretty pleased with myself!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Faye1995 said:


> Today I stood my ground and said no to someone that just uses me when something goes wrong. I was very anxious but I said no I cannot help, I'm sorry. I am still anxious as she was upset but the only time she ever contacts me is when she has had an argument with her partner and needs somewhere to stay or someone to help her. I am very bad at setting boundaries so this is a massive thing. Very proud of my self especially as I've not been well.
> 
> I probably sound an awful person but once a month/six weeks she rings when something's happened and if not I don't hear anything, I can't remember when the last time she asked if I was ok. I hope I don't seem like a rubbish friend.


Good for you my lovely! Friendship is a two way thing. X



SuboJvR said:


> I know it's not the point of the thread but as I mentioned it before, my sister in law has had a transfusion now and is feeling much better. Her levels are up although not as high as one would hope but they are going to do iron infusions next rather than further transfusion. It's all still scary as she's still at increased risk of things like blood clots but she's off the urgent watch list I think
> 
> What am I proud of today? Well, I didn't do anything other than work today but I did cheer up a colleague I think and help them feel less alone


That's good news for your sister in law  I hope her levels continue to climb. I'll include her and all your family in my prayers x
That's a kind thing to do, your colleague obviously needed a friend


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Scouttie said:


> I walked home from work! Only two miles but I still felt pretty pleased with myself!


2 miles is good, especially in this cold snap! Good for you!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Faye1995 said:


> Today I stood my ground and said no to someone that just uses me when something goes wrong. I was very anxious but I said no I cannot help, I'm sorry. I am still anxious as she was upset but the only time she ever contacts me is when she has had an argument with her partner and needs somewhere to stay or someone to help her. I am very bad at setting boundaries so this is a massive thing. Very proud of my self especially as I've not been well.
> 
> I probably sound an awful person but once a month/six weeks she rings when something's happened and if not I don't hear anything, I can't remember when the last time she asked if I was ok. I hope I don't seem like a rubbish friend.


Good for you @Faye1995 and you're not an awful person. One thing I've learnt over the years is to try not to have people in your life who drain your energy and cause you anxiety with their problems when you have your own. It doesn't hurt at all to say no every so often, those people will always find someone else to turn to.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done Faye she’ll not think you’re a bad person but she might be more considerate in future.

So today decided to adopt two exbattery hens this spring. I did it once before and it’s so rewarding watching a bald, oven ready chicken blossom into a beautiful bird.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Well done Faye she'll not think you're a bad person but she might be more considerate in future.
> 
> So today decided to adopt two exbattery hens this spring. I did it once before and it's so rewarding watching a bald, oven ready chicken blossom into a beautiful bird.


Are ex-battery hens harder to look after? Do you need to be an experienced chicken owner?

Just wondering as we have been thinking about getting some chickens, and we have made some space in ready-ness.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

They’re very easy they are generally very tame and docile, have been vaccinated and you have the added bonus that they lay throughout the year whereas many breeds don’t.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Are ex-battery hens harder to look after? Do you need to be an experienced chicken owner?
> 
> Just wondering as we have been thinking about getting some chickens, and we have made some space in ready-ness.


They are fairly easy as they are bred to be pretty hardy and vaccinated etc.

There are a few of us hen owners on CC so any questions just shout.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep had ex battery hens too, rather sweet and easily pleased


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> They're very easy they are generally very tame and docile, have been vaccinated and you have the added bonus that they lay throughout the year whereas many breeds don't.


Ooh will have a bit of a read then.

I have to admit eggs are an added bonus, I love watching the neighbors chickens as they are so funny and sweet and decided we have enough room for some of our own! It would be nice if we can provide a home for some ex-battery hens!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We are about to start on the path towards buying a house.

Unless something goes wrong 6 months from now Tali should have a new kingdom that she will rule over for the rest of her life... Well that or until we decide we want a bigger one.

Getting this all sorted and having a place of our own for the floofs and the human versions of kittens to grow up will make me very proud indeed.

Also a stressful time though, we will be moving away from where we live to where I grew up (family support with childcare etc is a huge reason why) so basically as soon as we are settled we will need new jobs etc. Though any mortgage will be considerably cheaper than our current rent

Met with a mortgage broker yesterday and will start viewing houses on Wednesday. Interesting times


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Smuge said:


> We are about to start on the path towards buying a house.
> 
> Unless something goes wrong 6 months from now Tali should have a new kingdom that she will rule over for the rest of her life... Well that or until we decide we want a bigger one.
> 
> ...


How very exciting Smuge, a bit scary too probably until everything is done and dusted and you're all in your very own new home, sorry, let me re-phrase that, and you're all in your floofs very own new home.......


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> I didn't do anything other than work today but I did cheer up a colleague I think and help them feel less alone


That was a wonderful thing to do, to help someone feel less lonely. 



Citruspips said:


> today decided to adopt two exbattery hens this spring


That's exciting. I had 7 chickens once and they were a true joy, very friendly & funny. :Chicken

Yesterday my good thing was to have "kinder thoughts", today my good thing is I'm trying to have "kinder words." Like my brother always says, if you write unkind things on the internet, then they can be re-read a hundred times, printed out, shared, and forwarded. They live on forever. 
So today's good thing is to have my emails, messages, and spoken words be kinder. :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MaggieDemi said:


> That was a wonderful thing to do, to help someone feel less lonely.
> 
> That's exciting. I had 7 chickens once and they were a true joy, very friendly & funny. :Chicken
> 
> ...


I always try to follow the saying 'If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all' - easier said than done I know but I try


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh... who knew there were so many chicken keepers in here, I've had hybrids previously but I've got little pekin bantams now I only have a small garden.

I finished a cross stitch I started back in October. Not sure this should be an achievement as it means I've sat on the sofa watching telly whilst I stitch.










Problem is I'm itching to start something new.

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You know parents say a line that sticks with you forever! Mine was

“ There will always be people with more, always be people with less, be happy with what you have”


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh... who knew there were so many chicken keepers in here, I've had hybrids previously but I've got little pekin bantams now I only have a small garden.
> 
> I finished a cross stitch I started back in October. Not sure this should be an achievement as it means I've sat on the sofa watching telly whilst I stitch.
> 
> ...


I love this! My Mum does cross stitching so I know how long it takes! She is struggling with the back stitches which are now the trend. You have done them really well.
Please say you will frame that picture!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> You know parents say a line that sticks with you forever! Mine was
> 
> " There will always be people with more, always be people with less, be happy with what you have"


Oooh yes, my Mum's was 'If a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well'


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Oooh yes, my Mum's was 'If a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well'


Mine's was "more haste less speed" lol and "you can always put more in, but you can't take it out" referring to cooking


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

7 kilometers on the treadmill as usual. 800 calories burnt.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> So today decided to adopt two exbattery hens this spring. I did it once before and it's so rewarding watching a bald, oven ready chicken blossom into a beautiful bird.


I was planning to adopt some ex battery hens when I eventually move in a year or two, but will have to see how my arthritis is as it's pretty life limiting at the moment.

I have fixed my bathroom tap today! It has been dripping for months and then starting hissing, which was really annoying! I found the cartridge part for my twelve year old, discontinued ideal standard tap and managed to change it myself, all for the costly sum of £24 

Chuffed!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I've been watching the Marie kondo tidying Netflix series, I would highly recommend it if you need some tidying tips like me!! I've followed her signature folding methods and already gained so much more space in drawers and the wardrobe. I'm determined to Marie Kondo my whole house! I'm proud of myself for doing this because I'm such a hoarder.

Just noticed everybody mentioning hens above. We found a hen in the middle of the road at the Cattery. We took her in and raised her and cared for her for about 6 months until she passed away. We knew she would have a short life as she was clearly a chicken bred for one purpose only and all the keepers we had spoke to said they never lasted long the 'meat trade' chickens. She was lovely though we now have 20ish hens .. well.. some have turned out to be cockerels but I love them all. I want chickens at home. I'll be on an animal hoarding tv Show one day.


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Well done you GingerNinja, well done you......arthritis, so often tearfully painful and can limit the most simplest of movements, don’t know what type you have GingerNinja or where it hits you the hardest, but I will say this from personal experience, never eat anything, or at least severely restrict foods and drinks that contain preservatives, I used myself as a guinea pig years ago to test a theory that i’d read on this issue and there was no doubt that I had less joint and muscle pain when not eating these foods and an increase in pain when I reintroduced them....


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have knee and neck arthritis - it's not too bad yet as long as I take reasonable care ... walking is good as long as I don't overdo it. I've done about 10 miles since Weds so won't do much this weekend. It can be bad if I get a flare up, painkillers I have don't do much but I'm trying not to go on the opioids for now. 

Went to the vets this morning to collect meds - discussed Lil having a poodle shave in Feb when she moults and hides from me/brush .. not sure at her age whether I can risk mats. Will see how it goes with her.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

What do you chicken people do about having a cockerel about? My neighbour has chickens and the cockerel, though pretty, is so noisy! 5am, 6am, 7am....5pm. etc 

The last one went “cock a doodle....croak”. Poor thing.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I only have hens, they do still like to let the neighbours know when they've laid an egg... At least that's not more than once a day though...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Jaf I only have hens although we have raised chicks a few times but we don't keep the cockerels as I feel it would be unfair to our neighbours. At least with exbats that's not going to be a problem. My last ones lived for eight years and were still producing eggs albeit a lot less frequently in their old age.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jaf said:


> What do you chicken people do about having a cockerel about? My neighbour has chickens and the cockerel, though pretty, is so noisy! 5am, 6am, 7am....5pm. etc
> 
> The last one went "cock a doodle....croak". Poor thing.


We have a cockerel near us though not right next door thank goodness.. Its OK this time of year but, in the summer when the windows are open, he is sounding off very early in the morning and at times during the day. My OH hates him, especially when we want to sit in the garden. I know you can report it to your local Council if its in a built up area but I doubt your neighbour would do anything about it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had all my hens from babies and thought they were sexed. 

Sadly Daisy turned into Dave and Flora Dora into Frank!! 

I did consider keeping them but was scared as one neighbour I knew would complain. 

Certain breeds can be sexed at 3 days old and obv ex bats are girls. If I lived somewhere quieter with amenable neighbours it wouldn’t worry me to have a cockerel although they can be rough with the girls which isn’t very nice. 

It’s amazing how many people (mostly men) think you need a cockerel to get eggs!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> You know parents say a line that sticks with you forever! Mine was
> 
> " There will always be people with more, always be people with less, be happy with what you have"


My Dad always says reminds me of the Serenity prayer:

Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
The courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

He also tells me to remember that in a week or months time today's worry will be history.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Our neighbours have 3 hens and a cockerel. He doesn't bother me! He seems to bother them more than he bothers me tbh!!!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My nearest neighbour is a policeman! His lot are mostly free range, tucked up only at night. 

Until I moved here I honestly thought that cockerels only sang (crowed?) at dawn. I also (until right now!!) thought that the hens had to hear a cockerel around so they would lay.

I don’t hear the cockerel often (bit deaf) and it makes a nice sound I think. Drives some visitors demented though.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> now have 20ish hens


They're beautiful, all different colors! What is the blue one?


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

MaggieDemi said:


> They're beautiful, all different colors! What is the blue one?


She is a lavender pekin bantam, she's a small little thing we have three of them. We have a big blue girl too known as a Bluebell.
















One of my fav hens our big Brahma girl we called Shiraz she's the gentlest of the girls even though she's the biggest.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Today’s feel good moment was visiting one of my elderly friends, ( it’s not a chore or good deed at all, I enjoy her company) 

I had to laugh she was most put out as one of her relatives had bought her slippers for Christmas, they were the laced booty type. She said they were for old people!

How’s that for positivity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Jaf said:


> What do you chicken people do about having a cockerel about? My neighbour has chickens and the cockerel, though pretty, is so noisy! 5am, 6am, 7am....5pm. etc
> 
> The last one went "cock a doodle....croak". Poor thing.


We've got 9 boys at the moment (only 2 that crow thankfully and we'll be down to 3 come spring)! We do live in the middle of nowhere though, our neighbours seem to think it's just part of country living when I asked if it was ok! I think the cock pheasants and baby owls are a lot more noisy though, the countryside is never quiet it seems.

@BritishBilbo those hens are lovely! I love a mixed flock, I don't think I could ever keep just one breed.

Here are some of my favourites that we hatched this year
























My very naughty brahma cockerel, Buckbeak, he spends a lot of the time on the garage roof!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Dumpling said:


> We've got 9 boys at the moment (only 2 that crow thankfully and we'll be down to 3 come spring)! We do live in the middle of nowhere though, our neighbours seem to think it's just part of country living when I asked if it was ok! I think the cock pheasants and baby owls are a lot more noisy though, the countryside is never quiet it seems.
> 
> @BritishBilbo those hens are lovely! I love a mixed flock, I don't think I could ever keep just one breed.
> 
> ...


Ooo they are lovely the chickens are kept at the Cattery which are in the middle of nowhere hence why we get away with peacocks too!

I love a mixed batch, were hoping to get some whacky offspring this year with our Bantums as we have all sorts of weird and wonderful ones.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

BritishBilbo said:


> Ooo they are lovely the chickens are kept at the Cattery which are in the middle of nowhere hence why we get away with peacocks too!
> 
> I love a mixed batch, were hoping to get some whacky offspring this year with our Bantums as we have all sorts of weird and wonderful ones.
> 
> View attachment 387089


It's great fun seeing what hatches out!

We bought some eggs from somewhere that runs lots of different breeds together last year, we had blue, green, dark brown and white eggs to hatch and ended up with some very strange looking chicks!!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Our current are you a hen or cockerel lol
















Our hen turned cockerel 'ozzy'







our first cockerel Hendrix!







@Dumpling

Some more pics I just took of them, they're posing quite well tonight!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Fab pictures @BristishBilbo ! I'm loving all the funky hair dos! 

I only have one bantam now, I can't wait to get the incubators out and hatch some more this year, only a couple more months to go!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Here's a pic of my girls. 3 of my 6 lily (black and white on the right) hatched couple of years ago









@Dumpling your laced girl is lovely, I'd like to add a couple of laced Wyandotte to my flock but 6 is enough for my sized garden.

Hannah


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I think Pekins are ever so cute @Willow_Warren , I used to have some that were like sweet little old ladies, they made such good mummy hens!

I love that little Wyandotte, she was the only one who hatched from 6 eggs and couldn't stand up when she hatched as her foot was badly curved, we put some micropore on to fix it and you would never know now!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> I think Pekins are ever so cute @Willow_Warren , I used to have some that were like sweet little old ladies, they made such good mummy hens!
> 
> I love that little Wyandotte, she was the only one who hatched from 6 eggs and couldn't stand up when she hatched as her foot was badly curved, we put some micropore on to fix it and you would never know now!
> View attachment 387108


So adorable, these are my hatchlings all 6 out of 6 hatched which I wasn't expecting! (Only 5 in the photo)









I don't think I would hatch again though as funding homes for the 3 boys was too difficult.

Hannah


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh wow, I love all the chickens, they are brilliant, thanks for all the pictures everyone


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures everybody. I had no idea that chickens came in so many colors! Mine were Road Island Reds, one of the best experiences of my life. 

My good deed of the day is I helped end a family feud. It was really silly, one family member had a horrible case of food poisoning, the other family member thought they were being ignored when they came for a visit and vowed never to speak to them again. I know all this because I'm nosy like that. I figured I better say something quick, because if I died, I'm the only one with this information. So I fixed it, everybody is happy & speaking to each other again. People are so silly!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@BritishBilbo , @Willow_Warren , @Dumpling

Beautiful, beautiful birds


----------



## Rhea mother of Zeus (May 8, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Following on from the New Year Resolution thread and a lovely suggestion by @LJC675
> 
> Lets see what everyone is doing to achieve those 2019 goals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's my friends birthday tomorrow and I've made this picture of her cat for her. He's 21 next month.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> It's my friends birthday tomorrow and I've made this picture of her cat for her. He's 21 next month.
> 
> View attachment 387139


That's so lovely, I bet she will cry. What a lovely friend you are, but I already know that


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MaggieDemi said:


> Thanks for the pictures everybody. I had no idea that chickens came in so many colors! Mine were Road Island Reds, one of the best experiences of my life.
> 
> My good deed of the day is I helped end a family feud. It was really silly, one family member had a horrible case of food poisoning, the other family member thought they were being ignored when they came for a visit and vowed never to speak to them again. I know all this because I'm nosy like that. I figured I better say something quick, because if I died, I'm the only one with this information. So I fixed it, everybody is happy & speaking to each other again. People are so silly!


Please can you come to mine for the next family get together - as I can't seem to get anywhere with my lot no matter what I say!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My good deed of the day is I helped end a family feud. It was really silly, one family member had a horrible case of food poisoning, the other family member thought they were being ignored when they came for a visit and vowed never to speak to them again. I know all this because I'm nosy like that. I figured I better say something quick, because if I died, I'm the only one with this information. So I fixed it, everybody is happy & speaking to each other again. People are so silly! 



huckybuck said:


> Please can you come to mine for the next family get together - as I can't seem to get anywhere with my lot no matter what I say!!!


With all respect, please don't fix my Aunt and Uncle  but m glad you were able to sort yours!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Charity said:


> It's my friends birthday tomorrow and I've made this picture of her cat for her.


That's beautiful! Your friend will love it. 



huckybuck said:


> Please can you come to mine for the next family get together - as I can't seem to get anywhere with my lot no matter what I say!!!


Sure, why not? This isn't the first time I've done this. :Cat



ewelsh said:


> With all respect, please don't fix my Aunt and Uncle


Awww, let me give it a try. It could work.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

It seems like a small thing but I had a severe anxiety attack this afternoon, I was just finished a 24 hour shift at work so was exhausted and defences were down so it was only a small thing that set me off. I went straight home to my bed and balled my eyes out. I was due back at work for a sleepover but desperately wanted to call in sick and say I couldn't do it, I just wanted to curl up in a ball and cry. I somehow managed to pull myself out of it, had some dinner, had a nap (terrible idea, now can't sleep!), had a shower to wash it all away and made it into work.

Now I just need to drag myself away from my phone and try sleep so I can make the drive to finally get a cuddle with my niece. She'll be a week old tomorrow and although I visited she was in special care so I couldn't get a cuddle. If I don't go tomorrow it'll be another week and a half before I can go again.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Now I just need to drag myself away from my phone and try sleep so I can make the drive to finally get a cuddle with my niece.


I hope you can get some good sleep, and a cuddle with your niece. I've never worked a 24 hour shift, that sounds rough!


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Pixie _Tinker_Bell, what you wrote in your post is not a small thing, it’s huge, a beacon of light for anyone who feels their life is in darkness...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Woke up at 6 and actually went to the gym! Operation 'I will not have a seatbelt extension when I go to Canada' has now started in earnest.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Every time I come onto this thread, this song comes into my head 

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Heath...-22&sk=&cvid=0FCDEEF5EF264857AFA87FE0E272BC92


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Every time I come onto this thread, this song comes into my head
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=Heather+Small+'you+make+me+feel+proud&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&ghc=1&pq=heather+small+'you+mak&sc=0-22&sk=&cvid=0FCDEEF5EF264857AFA87FE0E272BC92


I saw M People live not that long ago at the Wolverhampton Civic.

Heather Small's voice is just something else. They were absolutely brilliant


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Every time I come onto this thread, this song comes into my head
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=Heather+Small+'you+make+me+feel+proud&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&ghc=1&pq=heather+small+'you+mak&sc=0-22&sk=&cvid=0FCDEEF5EF264857AFA87FE0E272BC92


Oh you've got me singing this now!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Every time I come onto this thread, this song comes into my head
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=Heather+Small+'you+make+me+feel+proud&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&ghc=1&pq=heather+small+'you+mak&sc=0-22&sk=&cvid=0FCDEEF5EF264857AFA87FE0E272BC92


Me too, but I picture Miranda and Stevie singing it in Miranda


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> It's my friends birthday tomorrow and I've made this picture of her cat for her. He's 21 next month.
> 
> View attachment 387139


Love this!

I feel proud that I managed to wake up when my alarm went off. Well the 4th alarm...

Managed to leave the house at the right time, and did a 2mile walk before work.

I've started off my new working year with a list of things to do.

Feeling quite organised.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I bought a new waste trap for the kitchen sink (the seal on the present one's perished, with the result that last night the kitchen floor was awash) - I shall fit it once I've had coffee and cuddles with Mr Tyg.

Since Dad passed away late last year the plumbing in this house has gone to pot. Last month I fixed a leak at the back of the downstairs loo, and changed the ballcock in the upstairs cistern.

I think Pa has come back to haunt me - he was a plumber.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Charity said:


> It's my friends birthday tomorrow and I've made this picture of her cat for her. He's 21 next month.
> 
> View attachment 387139


Brilliant, I'm sure she's gonna love it 

This morning I did cardio, went to the gym to lift weights. More cardio to come this afternoon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Me too, but I picture Miranda and Stevie singing it in Miranda


Me too!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I saw M People live not that long ago at the Wolverhampton Civic.
> 
> Heather Small's voice is just something else. They were absolutely brilliant


First gig I ever went to with husband, 16th April 1993 - a Radio One thing in Sheffield, M people, Jamiroquai...we went for M People and came away loving Jamiroquai  Happy memories.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Despite having had very little sleep and a threatening migraine I managed to drive the 4 hour round trip to go visit my new niece who is a week old today. It was the first time I got cuddles and if I didn't go today she would be almost 3 weeks old before I got a cuddle so it meant a lot to me.

I am shattered now but very proud that I managed the drive, it was pretty gruelling at times!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Despite having had very little sleep and a threatening migraine I managed to drive the 4 hour round trip to go visit my new niece who is a week old today. It was the first time I got cuddles and if I didn't go today she would be almost 3 weeks old before I got a cuddle so it meant a lot to me.
> 
> I am shattered now but very proud that I managed the drive, it was pretty gruelling at times!


Aww how lovely and it must have been so worthwhile!! Did you get a photo???


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Aww how lovely and it must have been so worthwhile!! Did you get a photo???


Oh it really was! Here's my favourite photo of the day, I know it's probably not 'real' but I love the little smile!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Oh it really was! Here's my favourite photo of the day, I know it's probably not 'real' but I love the little smile!
> 
> View attachment 387288


Aww she looks a big one!! Happy smiley face just lovely x


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Aww she looks a big one!! Happy smiley face just lovely x


She's actually tiny! About 6lb. She was induced early for worries she was too small. Wouldn't say she was too small but they did need to do an emergency shop for 'tiny baby' clothes :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> She's actually tiny! About 6lb. She was induced early for worries she was too small. Wouldn't say she was too small but they did need to do an emergency shop for 'tiny baby' clothes :Hilarious


Well she certainly looks perfectly formed bless her!! Love her chin dimple!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Well she certainly looks perfectly formed bless her!! Love her chin dimple!!


She is absolutely perfect! I thought the chin dimple came from my brother but turns out it's in my sister in law's family as well. It is very cute though, not sure I've seen one right from birth before!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Oh it really was! Here's my favourite photo of the day, I know it's probably not 'real' but I love the little smile!


She's beautiful! I love babies. I'm glad you finally got your cuddle. Hope you can get some sleep now though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Proud that I have just wiped down all the outsides of my kitchen cupboard before breakfast. Didn’t take more than 10 mins but been meaning to do it for ages!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I made chicken and lentil curry last night, from scratch, using no less than 6 spices which I found easily in my newly organised cupboards!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Even though I tried, I was late for work again


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Even though I tried, I was late for work again


Never mind, at least you tried.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Willow_Warren said:


> Even though I tried, I was late for work again


What makes you run late? Is it an ongoing problem?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> What makes you run late? Is it an ongoing problem?


I think my main reason is that I live too close to work at just 3.5 miles!!

This morning I thought I left with enough time but I got caught behind a vehicle putting out road closed signed (causing a bit of a queue) and on arrival at work I was behind a visitor who had to sign in at reception before I could get into the carpark. Which doubled my commuting time to a whole 18 minutes!

The other main problem is that there are no implication in me being late apart for working late to make up my hours... but I want to get into a better habbit of starting on time an finishing on time (I'm probably worse at the latter!)

Hannah


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Willow_Warren said:


> I think my main reason is that I live too close to work at just 3.5 miles!!
> 
> This morning I thought I left with enough time but I got caught behind a vehicle putting out road closed signed (causing a bit of a queue) and on arrival at work I was behind a visitor who had to sign in at reception before I could get into the carpark. Which doubled my commuting time to a whole 18 minutes!
> 
> ...


I'm a horrible late-runner - my friends and family despair - but I'm virtually never late for work funnily enough.

I do think it's harder the closer you live. You know exactly how long it takes you to get there on a normal journey, so you can push it to the very last minute before you leave.

Getting set into a new, slightly earlier leaving time is hard because you never forget the later leaving time. You know you've still got a bit longer.

If late arrival at work causes you to leave late at the end of the day, that's a good incentive to be on time. 

Don't be like me though - I get to work 20-30 minutes before work starts, and usually end up leaving 30-60 minutes after the end! :Banghead


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I am proud that I have made it through to lunchtime without poking anyone in the eye!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm a horrible late-runner - my friends and family despair - but I'm virtually never late for work funnily enough.
> 
> I do think it's harder the closer you live. You know exactly how long it takes you to get there on a normal journey, so you can push it to the very last minute before you leave.
> 
> ...


My new role is better for that. In my old midwife life I started work 90 mins early, never had a lunch and worked minimum an hour late each day. So 10 hour days, often more, but paid for 7.5 hours (and no time in lieu), so it was a contributing factor to my wanting to change.

Today I'm proud that there's only me here in clinic and I've survived until now - 3 and a bit hours to go!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@Mrs Funkin oh for a 9-5 job! :Banghead:Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've done nothing that makes me proud today. I did put some washing on. Later I intend to tidy but there is a cat on me and I'm very sleepy... :Yawn


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've done nothing that makes me proud today. I did put some washing on. Later I intend to tidy but there is a cat on me and I'm very sleepy... :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 387375


I beg to differ, you have given some quality time to your beloved Bagpuss. I've been so busy recently I've sadly not had time for as many cat cuddles as I would like.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @Mrs Funkin oh for a 9-5 job! :Banghead:Hilarious


I think they are few and far between these days! Although I can't complain... Work in the food industry so it's a 24 hour operation here, 364.5 days a year! But I moved roles many many years ago and subsequently avoided the number of night shifts I was working... now they are few and far between. Not wanting to do odd shifts could hold me back from career progression (the main thing holding me back is incompetence though...:Hilarious)

Best not get me started on my frustrations with work though as I'll be here all day! When I've work to do!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I haven't eaten any of the cake that has been abandoned on the desk next to mine... its not a slice either its a full on cake


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I haven't eaten any of the cake that has been abandoned on the desk next to mine... its not a slice either its a full on cake


yet !


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> yet !


 only one slice left :Nailbiting:Linkme


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

AlexPed2393 said:


> only one slice left :Nailbiting:Linkme


:Hilarious I really want some cake now.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

T


AlexPed2393 said:


> I haven't eaten any of the cake that has been abandoned on the desk next to mine... its not a slice either its a full on cake


But the day isn't over yet! We will need an update once you have left the building.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I haven't eaten any of the cake that has been abandoned on the desk next to mine... its not a slice either its a full on cake


Please could I have some?

I have made it through a shocker of a day and still haven't poked anyone in the eye!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Someone else ate the last piece :Angelic


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> there is a cat on me


That sounds like a perfect start to the day. 

My good thing of the day is I got some cases of water. I'm really going to try to kick the coffee habit, since I'm just not sleeping well. I'm going to give up all drinks except for water for 2 months and see what happens. I'm going to do a bunch of other healthy stuff too, but starting with the water.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m giving up cola as it’s bad for my kidneys. I’m down to 1 can a day. I feel really rubbish today.

Problem is I don’t like anything else (cola, vimto and hot choc only) so I am actually drinking less. I need to ideally drink 3 litres of water. But it makes me feel sick! So I am drinking vimto with fizzy water, then I’ll swap to vimto with plain water.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Jaf said:


> I need to ideally drink 3 litres of water.


I drink 4 of those 16oz bottles of water spaced out through the day. I don't know how many litres that is. 
Sometimes I refill with filtered tap water instead.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @Mrs Funkin oh for a 9-5 job! :Banghead:Hilarious


I bet you'd hate it!!

I could never go do a 9-5 job. The thought of shopping on a Saturday and then Sundays getting ready for work again, the same routine day in day out - give me shifts any day!!!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I think 16oz is half a litre. I get very confused with oz, litres and pints!

I was never on time for work. Every company got cross, but I did tell them all not to give me the early shift! Most of the time I was first in so no one knew. I did always make up for it! 5 mins here and there, who cares?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @Mrs Funkin oh for a 9-5 job! :Banghead:Hilarious


I kind of do have that now I've changed role...no weekends and no on calls (which pleases me more than I ever thought it possibly could!). It's odd not to have to do those things after all these years of doing them. Oscar prefers it though


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I ran 3 miles tonight! One of them being sub 8 minutes!! (Downhill with a tailwind )


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh I’ve not done an 8min/mile in a long time! Maybe even 2008. Hmmm. Well done


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh I've not done an 8min/mile in a long time! Maybe even 2008. Hmmm. Well done


I hadn't done one before - ever!! I only started running last September and doing my first half marathon on Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome! Have a great Half, let us know how you get on (and medal photo is obligatory, I’m a total Muttley!). I send you good thoughts for strong legs and a stronger mind.


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

I got through first day of school back from the holidays. Just barely made it even though I feel like I'm losing pieces of my sanity.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I did Aquafit tonight and then came home and had a proper meal instead of a McDonalds like I was going to.


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> That sounds like a perfect start to the day.
> 
> My good thing of the day is I got some cases of water. I'm really going to try to kick the coffee habit, since I'm just not sleeping well. I'm going to give up all drinks except for water for 2 months and see what happens. I'm going to do a bunch of other healthy stuff too, but starting with the water.


Hi MaggieDemi, your post is very inspiring, looking forward to following your progress, word of warning though re abruptly stopping caffeine intake, it can, in some people cause very painful headaches, this happened to me once and took a little while to workout the cause, you can try as this may not happen to you, but if it does you can try to ride it out or perhaps do a gradual withdrawal by mixing caffeinated & decaffeinated 75/25 for a week perhaps then 50/50 then 25/75 until you're 100% decaf before you give up all coffee, I didn't see it through though, went back to the caffeinated...


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I ran 3 miles tonight!


Good job! 



Puddy2shoes said:


> abruptly stopping caffeine intake, it can, in some people cause very painful headaches


Thanks for the warning about headaches, I'll be careful.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Despite having less than 12 hours between shifts I came home from work and settled in the living room meaning that once the Pixie monster 'settled' Tinx felt comfortable to come over for cuddles. I've been so hectic recently I've not been home as much as usual meaning there's been a lot less cuddle time than usual. Tinx has clearly enjoyed the cuddle time because she did something she hasn't done since before Pixie joined us. She followed me to the loo when I went for a wee! It sounds silly and probably some people think gross but this is something she used to love doing, if she was upstairs and heard me in the toilet downstairs you'd hear her jump off the windowsill and run down the stairs to join me! This is the last part of her behaviour that hasn't really come back since Pixie's arrival so it feels like a huge deal to see her make steps towards it. We've had a really beautiful quality filled cuddle tonight which I really appreciate in amongst a very busy schedule.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

8am and at work, just waiting in my computer start up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

If my only achievement today is to have a lovely poached egg on toast for brekkie, that’s me done  at work an hour early (traffic is mental so have to leave at the same time if I’m starting at 8 or 9) so in the hossie restaurant having brekkie, which I never do. 

Have a great day everyone - I’m off for six days after today  hurrah!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Some lovely plans for your days off Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thought I might tidy Oscar’s food cupboards and sit and stare at him


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> If my only achievement today is to have a lovely poached egg on toast for brekkie, that's me done  at work an hour early (traffic is mental so have to leave at the same time if I'm starting at 8 or 9) so in the hossie restaurant having brekkie, which I never do.
> 
> Have a great day everyone - I'm off for six days after today  hurrah!


My favourite breakfast....yum! Roll on the end of the day then, enjoy your break (with Oscar of course)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm on my own today so having a good old clear and clean up while there's nobody under my feet. I'm proud of all the dust I've collected :Smug:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MaggieDemi 
I get caffeine withdrawal headaches. I usually switch to tea only and cut out coffee and gradually reduce the tea. Tea has less caffeine than coffee but still gives you some so not abrupt.

@Tawny75 
Good will power


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @MaggieDemi
> I get caffeine withdrawal headaches. I usually switch to tea only and cut out coffee and gradually reduce the tea. Tea has less caffeine than coffee but still gives you some so not abrupt.
> 
> @Tawny75
> Good will power


I am not sure it will stretch to tonight though, month and year end at work and all I want to do is inhale anything that is bad for me!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I had my flu jab today, like a good girl


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> and sit and stare at him


I think that just melted my heart. :Cat



Charity said:


> I'm proud of all the dust I've collected


That's a positive way of looking at it. I guess I should be super proud then, 'cause I have lots of dust. 



Summercat said:


> I usually switch to tea only and cut out coffee and gradually reduce the tea


Good idea! I'll do that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not mentally stabbed any of our customers....progress trust me!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I feel quite proud of myself.

I've been speaking to a pottery company about custom printing some ceramic and china cat bowls. I have no idea on cost at the moment, and if I can afford to do this... but it's an exciting first step. It might come crashing down when they tell me the cost of a unit in the next few days... but it's a start! 

They actually do exactly what I imagine... and they are fully food safe. So I just need to work out if I can actually do this (and if I can sell pet food bowls!)


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

claire8234 said:


> Not mentally stabbed any of our customers....progress trust me!!


Been there. Proud of you for showing restraint. 



Psygon said:


> it's an exciting first step


The first step always seems to be the hardest. Good luck! 

My good/proud thing of the day is I bit my tongue when someone said something really disrespectful to me. My usual response would have been **Censored**. But really, it doesn't do any good to get angry, it never seems to solve anything the billion times I've tried it before.
So I just "took my leave."


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Got two financial advisers happy and they not often are....


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have completed month end without too much strain. I managed to smile sweetly when I was asked an inane question for the 50th time.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterday Ringo and I had a successful training session.
I have successfully negotiated another day at work without poking anyone in the eye!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Braved a 4 hour Greensomes golf match which I really wasn't up for - started terribly as I haven't played properly for weeks - but pulled myself together and actually hit some decent shots towards the end. We won!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I put a deposit on a new build house today


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Smuge said:


> I put a deposit on a new build house today


Ooh how exciting!! Is it finished or still being built?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Smuge said:


> I put a deposit on a new build house today


ooooh, that's exciting!!

What's the timeline, when might you be moving?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> I put a deposit on a new build house today


Ooh how exciting!!! 
Congratulations!!!
When will it be ready?

I'm superstitious so every time we bought a new build I went over during the build and dropped a few pound coins into the house (making sure they couldn't be found by the builders lol - so between breize (?) blocks and behind plasterboard etc.

The idea is that the house will always make money and grow in value.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Got Garfy back home !!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Got Garfy back home !!!!


Wonderful news. Bet you're both overjoyed. How is he?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Wonderful news. Bet you're both overjoyed. How is he?


Thin, but frisky 

Photo before and now...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Got Garfy back home !!!!


Amazing news!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Got Garfy back home !!!!


So pleased to read this. I'm sure he'll feel a lot better now he's back with you.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Ooh how exciting!! Is it finished or still being built?





Psygon said:


> ooooh, that's exciting!! What's the timeline, when might you be moving?





huckybuck said:


> Ooh how exciting!!! Congratulations!!! When will it be ready? I'm superstitious so every time we bought a new build I went over during the build and dropped a few pound coins into the house (making sure they couldn't be found by the builders lol - so between breize (?) blocks and behind plasterboard etc. The idea is that the house will always make money and grow in value.


We still have a lot of paperwork ahead of us and anything could go wrong. But our lease is up on the first of May so that's the target.

The house is technically up but it's literally four walls, a roof, windows and stairs. It doesn't even have interior walls and there's a digger where the front garden should be and a mountain of mud instead of a back yard

But it's the last 4 houses of a fairly large development and all the others are lovely and because it's turnkey and empty we get to pick our own kitchen, bathroom, carpets etc


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh how exciting!!!
> Congratulations!!!
> When will it be ready?
> 
> ...


I understand that new builds usually lose value straight away, but as long as you're not planning to sell for a few years it's rarely an issue in the long run?

I must admit I gasped in horror at first at the thought of coins in the bodywork as they would rattle, but then remembered that's cars. In my defence, I've just woken up and brain not yet engaged. :Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Today I finally presented my OH with his Xmas presents - but I think that's a reason to be ashamed, not proud! :Bag


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

[QUOTE="Ceiling Kitty, post: 1065364339, member: 36647*] I understand that new builds usually lose value straight away, *but as long as you're not planning to sell for a few years it's rarely an issue in the long run?

I must admit I gasped in horror at first at the thought of coins in the bodywork as they would rattle, but then remembered that's cars. In my defence, I've just woken up and brain not yet engaged. :Hilarious [/QUOTE]

Isn't that also cars?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Smuge said:


> [QUOTE="Ceiling Kitty, post: 1065364339, member: 36647*] I understand that new builds usually lose value straight away, *but as long as you're not planning to sell for a few years it's rarely an issue in the long run?
> 
> I must admit I gasped in horror at first at the thought of coins in the bodywork as they would rattle, but then remembered that's cars. In my defence, I've just woken up and brain not yet engaged. :Hilarious


Isn't that also cars? [/QUOTE]

Both.

A new build house will usually lose value off the bat as it's no longer brand new. It's lived in. A few years down the line, the fittings, carpets, boiler etc are all 'worn' components and less attractive to buyers than new ones, especially if there are new houses still being built in the area or at the other end of the estate.

I think it depends on how strong market forces are to counteract the change in the other direction, but it's my understanding that it's 'normal' or at least expected for new builds to take a hit in value before they go up again.

I'm no property expert though; quite the opposite. It's just what I've read.

Congratulations on your purchase though and I'm sure all will be fine in the end.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Both.
> 
> A new build house will usually lose value off the bat as it's no longer brand new. It's lived in. A few years down the line, the fittings, carpets, boiler etc are all 'worn' components and less attractive to buyers than new ones, especially if there are new houses still being built in the area or at the other end of the estate.
> 
> ...


Interesting (genuinely!). I lived in 5 houses while growing up, mum and dad liked to move around (same town) most were new build but I think they tended to make some money on them. But I suspect the wider market, circumstance etc all plays a role

Though resale hasn't been a huge consideration to be fair. My OH only ever lived in one home while growing up and is really keen to settle in one house for as long as possible unless we outgrow it.

I have never had a mortgage before but it's dramatically lower than my rent, even when rates (NI version of Council Tax) is added and I will be locking at a 5 year fixed rate when interest rates are very low


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Smuge said:


> Interesting (genuinely!). I lived in 5 houses while growing up, mum and dad liked to move around (same town) most where new build but I think they tended to make some money on them. But I suspect the wider market, circumstance etc all plays a role
> 
> Though resale hasn't been a huge consideration to be fair. My OH only ever lived in one home whole growing up and is really keen to settle in one house for as long as possible unless we outgrow it.
> 
> I have never had a mortgage before but it's dramatically lower than my rent, even when rates (NI version of Council Tax) is added and I will be locking at a 5 year fixed rate when interest rates are very low


I would imagine there is quite a difference between a small estate in an established area close to schools etc, and a huge out-of-town development. I would imagine the former would hold their value/increase more readily than the latter.

Exciting times! I hope all goes smoothly for you. I'm yet to work my way out of the rental trap - I don't even drink lattes or eat avocado either, so not sure where I'm going wrong! :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Got Garfy back home !!!!


Wonderful, dear Garfy :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Interesting. 

We have never had to sell quickly after initially buying and always bought in for a min of 5 years with any house.

First new build more than doubled in 10 years. 

Second (the one now) has gone up by 2/3 in 10 years. 

Bought Mum’s house and that has increased (although not for sale) in the first year (according to zoopla) 

I agree that if there are more new homes still being built on the estate then those will be more attractive to purchase if you have a choice of fixtures/fittings. But some people need to “see” a home in a finished state to engage with it. 

Location Location Location


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Great news that Garfield is home xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I would imagine there is quite a difference between a small estate in an established area close to schools etc, and a huge out-of-town development. I would imagine the former would hold their value/increase more readily than the latter.
> 
> Exciting times! I hope all goes smoothly for you. I'm yet to work my way out of the rental trap - I don't even drink lattes or eat avocado either, so not sure where I'm going wrong! :Hilarious


Maybe you could sign up to the new build register? Get a plot and pay a builder to build you one, initially with a self build mortgage? Could cost you 3/5 of what it would cost to buy and have it built to your own liking.
Once you are on that ladder, it usually only goes upwards. Think of all those lattes and advocados you could have


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Interesting.
> 
> We have never had to sell quickly after initially buying and always bought in for a min of 5 years with any house.
> 
> ...


My partner is really struggling with that. There is a finished (recently sold) house just across the street. A little less expensive because it has 3 smaller bedrooms but basically the same house. She loved it, but walking around our house which is just concrete floors and wooden wall frames? She just can't see a house at all.

But every other house in the development is lovely so she is just taking my word for it that this one will be equally homely when there isn't a cement mixer in the living room.

But if you have never seen a house go up before I totally understand why it's so hard to picture as a home


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

HOA has some advice on how to avoid or counteract new build depreciation for those affected by it, or who are worried they may be:
https://hoa.org.uk/advice/guides-for-homeowners/i-am-buying/top-tips-for-buying-a-new-build-home/

@TriTri That sounds far too complex for me. Anyway I need to rebuild my deposit first; I had to live on it while I was off work sick.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Smuge said:


> But every other house in the development is lovely so she is just taking my word for it that this one will be equally homely when there isn't a cement mixer in the living room.


Just make sure they take the cement mixer with them when they go. If not, there is always eBay. As a second-hand cement mixer though, be prepared that its value may be less than a new one.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Interesting (genuinely!). I lived in 5 houses while growing up, mum and dad liked to move around (same town) most were new build but I think they tended to make some money on them. But I suspect the wider market, circumstance etc all plays a role
> 
> Though resale hasn't been a huge consideration to be fair. My OH only ever lived in one home while growing up and is really keen to settle in one house for as long as possible unless we outgrow it.
> 
> I have never had a mortgage before but it's dramatically lower than my rent, even when rates (NI version of Council Tax) is added and I will be locking at a 5 year fixed rate when interest rates are very low


You will have NHBC or whatever it is now called, initially. That's a bonus should you want to sell it any time soon.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations @Smuge . I hope you're very happy in your new home


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> HOA has some advice on how to avoid or counteract new build depreciation for those affected by it, or who are worried they may be:
> https://hoa.org.uk/advice/guides-for-homeowners/i-am-buying/top-tips-for-buying-a-new-build-home/
> 
> @TriTri That sounds far too complex for me. Anyway I need to rebuild my deposit first; I had to live on it while I was off work sick.


Northern Ireland has a scheme called Co-Ownsership that has been running since my granny bought her first house. A lot of people turn their nose up at it but I think it's great.

I'm basically getting a mortgage for half the house. The government is buying the other half and renting the equity back to me at a heavily subsidised rate. I can then gradually buy them out 5 or 10% at a time. It's designed to help both first time buyers (you can only do it if you are a first time buyer) and stimulate the construction market. Because there is a limit on how much you can spend - £165,000 if you have a very solid income -builders build a lot of houses in this price range.

But they are very very picky about what you can buy, no fixer uppers, no history of mould etc. Any problems at all on the survey and they will pull the plug - It has to be in good condition from day one so that Co-Ownsership know they won't lose any money even if I ended up unable to pay the mortgage and lost the house. You can buy an existing house, but turnkey newbuilds are really ideal.

The best part is the deposit... There isn't one. Because they are only paying for half the house and they know the government have the rest banks are very comfortable with Co-Ownsership and will lend without a deposit. Though I think only 5 banks offer the mortgages so there is a lot less competition and marketplace.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> HOA has some advice on how to avoid or counteract new build depreciation for those affected by it, or who are worried they may be:
> https://hoa.org.uk/advice/guides-for-homeowners/i-am-buying/top-tips-for-buying-a-new-build-home/
> 
> @TriTri That sounds far too complex for me. Anyway I need to rebuild my deposit first; I had to live on it while I was off work sick.


Well hurry up. I didn't know you had been ill, sorry to hear that. I managed to take 5 years off work by remortgaging, but sadly had to go back to work after when the money ran out 

Edit: at least you won't have the worry of vet bills!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've heard bad things about the shared equity schemes over here, though I admit I've never looked into them in much detail. Never had the cause tbh, as I'm so far off being in a position to buy that I may as well be looking at property on Mars.

It sounds like an interesting concept though and if it's well established and helps people onto the ladder then I'm all for it.

I may yet be a lifelong renter, which I understand is the norm in many parts of Europe but it does put you at the mercy of landlords and I never feel particularly secure in my home.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TriTri said:


> Well hurry up. I didn't know you had been ill, sorry to hear that. I managed to take 5 years off work by remortgaging, but sadly had to go back to work after when the money ran out


It was a couple of years ago but it nailed the deposit fund. As you know, SSP doesn't go very far.

Yes I'm reviewing my finances this year and will endeavour to build the pot. We've also got OH's debts to pay off as he can't get a mortgage.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've heard bad things about the shared equity schemes over here, though I admit I've never looked into them in much detail. Never had the cause tbh, as I'm so far off being in a position to buy that I may as well be looking at property on Mars.
> 
> It sounds like an interesting concept though and if it's well established and helps people onto the ladder then I'm all for it.
> 
> I may yet be a lifelong renter, which I understand is the norm in many parts of Europe but it does put you at the mercy of landlords and I never feel particularly secure in my home.


I think the thing about this one is that the equity is shared with the government, not a bank or loan company like most of the other schemes. But whilst I have friends who have gone down this path and love it, there are some bad reports out there in the internet.

The insecurity is one of the things I most hate about renting. Just last year I was at my whits end, the landlord who told us she wanted a long term tennant in a house we loved and who even let us get the cats suddenly turfed us out because her daughter asked for the house. I was unspeakably angry.

But whilst this is agreed and it looks like I might finally escape the rental trap, a lot could still go wrong with the paperwork. I just just pray to God that it all works out. One of the big reasons we are relocating is access to family support and childcare, once we have a mortgage we Will finally feel in a great place to start having the human versions of kittens.

To be honest if this falls through I will be beyond crushed. But our advisor is very confident that all will be fine, I'm just a glass half empty kind of guy


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TriTri said:


> Edit: at least you won't have the worry of vet bills!


I pay normal fees for my cat like everybody else!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It was a couple of years ago but it nailed the deposit fund. As you know, SSP doesn't go very far.
> 
> Yes I'm reviewing my finances this year and will endeavour to build the pot. We've also got OH's debts to pay off as he can't get a mortgage.


I don't get ssp as I'm self employed but I know it's barely anything. It sounds like a self build could be a good option, in your name only, once you have a deposit. Credit ratings can take a while to rebuild and will effect the rates on offer hugely, which you probably already know. It's sometimes worth two lots of people buying one plot between them and building two flats on it (one each), for the first rung on the ladder, so much more affordable I think.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Smuge said:


> To be honest if this falls through I will be beyond crushed. But our advisor is very confident that all will be fine, I'm just a glass half empty kind of guy


Be positive! It's good to have a plan B but you can still believe in plan A! I don't know how much this means coming to you from an equally glass half empty kind of girl...


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I pay normal fees for my cat like everybody else!


A vet friend of mine said the same! But he has 19 cats of his own and I think his knowledge must save him some money. I'm thinking for example he will know if just bathing the wound is sufficient or if putting a drop of olive oil in the ear is sufficient, etc. ??


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TriTri said:


> I don't get ssp as I'm self employed but I know it's barely anything. It sounds like a self build could be a good option, in your name only, once you have a deposit. Credit ratings can take a while to rebuild and will effect the rates on offer hugely, which you probably already know. It's sometimes worth two lots of people buying one plot between them and building two flats on it (one each), for the first rung on the ladder, so much more affordable I think.


I'm self-employed now, but was employed at the time. SSP covered about half the rent so was each month, so was better than nothing but I'd be stuffed relying on it. It's lucky the deposit fund was there I suppose.

A self-build sounds like a tremendous amount of work, and I'll admit straight away to lacking the time or energy for that. Housing ladder is some way off for me though so I've time to think about it if nothing else.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TriTri said:


> A vet friend of mine said the same! But he has 19 cats of his own and I think his knowledge must save him some money. I'm thinking for example he will know if just bathing the wound is sufficient or if putting a drop of olive oil in the ear is sufficient, etc. ??


Lol I've never put olive oil in an ear in my life!

I suppose I would save on consultation fees. But Bagpuss's meds, vaccines, procedures and diagnostic tests are all normal price. For this reason, he is insured - I couldn't afford a huge vet bill!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Northern Ireland has a scheme called Co-Ownsership that has been running since my granny bought her first house. A lot of people turn their nose up at it but I think it's great.
> 
> I'm basically getting a mortgage for half the house. The government is buying the other half and renting the equity back to me at a heavily subsidised rate. I can then gradually buy them out 5 or 10% at a time. It's designed to help both first time buyers (you can only do it if you are a first time buyer) and stimulate the construction market. Because there is a limit on how much you can spend - £165,000 if you have a very solid income -builders build a lot of houses in this price range.
> 
> ...


Presumably you pay rent on the 50% you don't own? That would be what happens in England. It's a very good idea, for those that won't self build.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Lol I've never put olive oil in an ear in my life!
> 
> I suppose I would save on consultation fees. But Bagpuss's meds, vaccines, procedures and diagnostic tests are all normal price. For this reason, he is insured - I couldn't afford a huge vet bill!


A vet once told me instead of using the ear drops I could just put olive oil in the cats' ears, as it's just a matter of drowning the ear mites. 
I'm guessing "no comment?"


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TriTri said:


> A vet once told me instead of using the ear drops I could just put olive oil in the cats' ears, as it's just a matter of drowning the ear mites.
> I'm guessing "no comment?"


It's not something I would do, personally.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

TriTri said:


> Presumably you pay rent on the 50% you don't own? That would be what happens in England. It's a very good idea, for those that won't self build.


Yea but it's at a heavily reduced rate. My rent for the governments share will be around £100. Which isn't a problem because the co-ownership mortgage price (which is a smaller total sum) is less per month than a standard mortgage unless I was putting down say a 15% deposit...which would never ever happen.

And the government aren't in any way a landlord - I can do whatever I want to the house. But when I sell it they will take their money back from the price.

But the idea is you buy them out a few % at a time and you can pay in cash or mortgage. Say I take the 5 year mortgage I currently plan to take, 5 years from now when I renew with my bank it will be simple (assuming I made my payments etc) to tell them I'd like the new price to include upping my equity percent by 10% and leaving the government with only a 30% share


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's not something I would do, personally.


Thank you. Do you mean you would get someone else to do it for you! Just joking!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Yea but it's at a heavily reduced rate. My rent for the governments share will be around £100
> 
> And the government aren't in any way a landlord - I can do whatever I want to the house. But when I sell it they will take their money back from the price.
> 
> But the idea is you buy them out a few % at a time and you can pay in cash or mortgage. Say I take the 5 year mortgage I currently plan to take, 5 years from now when I renew with my bank it will be simple (assuming I made my payments etc) to tell them I'd like the new price to include upping my equity percent by 10% and leaving the government with only a 30% share


That's very good. 5 years fixed is a very good thing on a low interest rate. There will probably be a redemption charge if sold within 5 years then, or the mortgage may be portable, but no point porting it unless of course you have the money to cover the governments equity.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Smuge said:


> I put a deposit on a new build house today


Congratulations @Smuge you obviously had a good feel from the house and plot, which must be difficult without any history let alone fixtures.
How exciting knowing your the first to own and live in your home! Squeaky clean!

I am sure it will all go to plan, there is no reason why it won't, all governments, mortgage companies and builders all want to sell..

Will the boys and Tali approve though? Will they have a pleasant view?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad to hear Garfield is back home @cheekyscrip


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Braved a 4 hour Greensomes golf match which I really wasn't up for - started terribly as I haven't played properly for weeks - but pulled myself together and actually hit some decent shots towards the end. We won!!


Speaking of golf, just got myself a new putter I've been eyeing up for a few years :Woot


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Been to the gym this morning to get my day going


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Congratulations @Smuge you obviously had a good feel from the house and plot, which must be difficult without any history let alone fixtures.
> How exciting knowing your the first to own and live in your home! Squeaky clean!
> 
> I am sure it will all go to plan, there is no reason why it won't, all governments, mortgage companies and builders all want to sell..
> ...


Well we liked the other houses that are already built and we were able to see inside one of those that is a very similar house. OH struggled to picture our house as a home rather than building site but she is excited that she gets to choose her own carpets, kitchen counters, bathroom tiles etc all in the price. We also get a brand new fridge freezer, dishwasher and Gas cooker in the price. The last house we rented had gas, after having Gas for a year moving to oil in our current house felt like going back to the stone age so we are very excited about buying a gas heated home

We picked one that looks right down the middle of the street (decent front lawn and footpath will leave plenty of space between road and house to avoid issues with people seeing inside. We partly chose this site because we know all 3 floofs love to sit beside our current front door and watch the neighbours

Also has a nice fully fenced back garden and whilst to be honest we will probably never cat proof it, finding someone who can build us a cat run will be an early priority


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Smuge said:


> Well we liked the other houses that are already built and we were able to see inside one of those that is a very similar house. OH struggled to picture our house as a home rather than building site but she is excited that she gets to choose her own carpets, kitchen counters, bathroom tiles etc all in the price. We also get a brand new fridge freezer, dishwasher and Gas cooker in the price. The last house we rented had gas, after having Gas for a year moving to oil in our current house felt like going back to the stone age so we are very excited about buying a gas heated home
> 
> We picked one that looks right down the middle of the street (decent front lawn and footpath will leave plenty of space between road and house to avoid issues with people seeing inside. We partly chose this site because we know all 3 floofs love to sit beside our current front door and watch the neighbours
> 
> Also has a nice fully fenced back garden and whilst to be honest we will probably never cat proof it, finding someone who can build us a cat run will be an early priority


Can I be nosy and ask which builder you went with? We are in a Taylor Wimpey home and it has on balance been really good


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Can I be nosy and ask which builder you went with? We are in a Taylor Wimpey home and it has on balance been really good


I think it's a local company rather than a big national one


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've heard bad things about the shared equity schemes over here, though I admit I've never looked into them in much detail. Never had the cause tbh, as I'm so far off being in a position to buy that I may as well be looking at property on Mars.


I think the shared equity schemes over here are a lot different to what @Smuge is describing.

You are almost locked in here to paying the rent forever as most don't allow you to purchase a % of the rented element like Smuge mentioned.

So then because you are paying a mortgage AND rent, it's difficult for most people to build up the required amount to buy the rented element back. And the rental rises aren't limited by interest rate changes as the mortgage payments are.

Ps, I'm a nice landlord


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Well we liked the other houses that are already built and we were able to see inside one of those that is a very similar house. OH struggled to picture our house as a home rather than building site but she is excited that she gets to choose her own carpets, kitchen counters, bathroom tiles etc all in the price. We also get a brand new fridge freezer, dishwasher and Gas cooker in the price. The last house we rented had gas, after having Gas for a year moving to oil in our current house felt like going back to the stone age so we are very excited about buying a gas heated home
> 
> We picked one that looks right down the middle of the street (decent front lawn and footpath will leave plenty of space between road and house to avoid issues with people seeing inside. We partly chose this site because we know all 3 floofs love to sit beside our current front door and watch the neighbours
> 
> Also has a nice fully fenced back garden and whilst to be honest we will probably never cat proof it, finding someone who can build us a cat run will be an early priority


Bravo True cat slaves, thinking of the best view for your 3  maybe put up a huge beware of dog sign in your front window which will put off any future potential buyers with dogs  or cats

I am pleased for you all, it's a lovely chapter in your lives.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

TriTri said:


> Presumably you pay rent on the 50% you don't own? That would be what happens in England. It's a very good idea, for those that *won't* self build.


I'm not sure that 'won't' is the correct word to choose there. It isn't an option for everyone.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Bravo True cat slaves, thinking of the best view for your 3  maybe put up a huge beware of dog sign in your front window which will put off any future potential buyers with dogs  or cats
> 
> I am pleased for you all, it's a lovely chapter in your lives.


The other one beside us is also agreed (for the same reason that it has the best position) but that's one thing about buying a new build, who you live beside and in my case share a wall with is pot luck


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Smuge said:


> The other one beside us is also agreed (for the same reason that it has the best position) but that's one thing about buying a new build, who you live beside and in my case share a wall with is pot luck


To be fair that's normally the case when buying any house. It's very rare that a seller will tell you their neighbours are a nightmare


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I think the shared equity schemes over here are a lot different to what @Smuge is describing.
> 
> You are almost locked in here to paying the rent forever as most don't allow you to purchase a % of the rented element like Smuge mentioned.
> 
> ...


Never a truer word spoken! When I was looking to buy my first house, I had a look at shared ownership............and promptly reached the conclusion that paying mortgage plus rent would bring the total amount to far more than just a straightforward 100% mortgage. Luckily for me, in those days, 100% mortgages were readily available. You just had to take out an insurance policy to cover defaulting on mortgage payments


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Never a truer word spoken! When I was looking to buy my first house, I had a look at shared ownership............and promptly reached the conclusion that paying mortgage plus rent would bring the total amount to far more than just a straightforward 100% mortgage. Luckily for me, in those days, 100% mortgages were readily available. You just had to take out an insurance policy to cover defaulting on mortgage payments


A lot charge a maintenance fee and ground rent as they are leasehold too. They look attractive on the surface but the builders and finance company take the p!ss IMO.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Never a truer word spoken! When I was looking to buy my first house, I had a look at shared ownership............and promptly reached the conclusion that paying mortgage plus rent would bring the total amount to far more than just a straightforward 100% mortgage. Luckily for me, in those days, 100% mortgages were readily available. You just had to take out an insurance policy to cover defaulting on mortgage payments


Well in my case if I put down say a 5% or 10% depsoit on a standard mortgage which is about what we could afford if we saved very hard for quite a long time (I pay significant rent and can only save so much) a standard mortgage would still be a bit more per month than what I will be paying with the co-ownership mortgage and subsidised rent.

The standard mortgage does work out cheaper if I put down a 15% or more deposit but that would literally never happen

And if you have more than 8k (between you) in the bank Co-Ownsership make you put anything above the cap on a deposit with the bank anyway. It's really a scheme for people like me who can comfortably afford the monthtl mortgage payments but have no hope of ever finding a deposit

But the government want you to buy them out, paying subsidised rent forever doesn't suit them or me. The goal for both sides is to let you own 100% eventually


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Smuge said:


> Well in my case if I put down say a 5% or 10% depsoit on a standard mortgage which is about what we could afford if we saved very hard for quite a long time (I pay significant rent and can only save so much) a standard mortgage would still be a bit more per month than what I will be paying with the co-ownership mortgage and subsidised rent.
> 
> The standard mortgage does work out cheaper if I put down a 15% or more deposit but that would literally never happen
> 
> And if you have more than 8k (between you) in the bank Co-Ownsership make you put anything above the cap on a deposit with the bank anyway. It's really a scheme for people like me who can comfortably afford the monthtl mortgage payments but have no hope of ever finding a deposit


It does sound like a good scheme in NI.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

MilleD said:


> It does sound like a good scheme in NI.


Yea and it's been going forever, it's how my granny and granda bought their first home. But it isn't widely promoted or anything, most people including my parents (who to be fair aren't first time buyers) have never heard of it.

I would never have known about it if one of my friends didn't rave about it to us a couple of years ago after she bought her house


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

MilleD said:


> A lot charge a maintenance fee and ground rent as they are leasehold too. They look attractive on the surface but the builders and finance company take the p!ss IMO.


Annoyingly mine is a lease hold I thought most houses are free hold these days.

But it's a lease for 999 years at 5p per yesr, so I suppose I'll live with it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Smuge said:


> Annoyingly mine is a lease hold I thought most houses are free hold these days.
> 
> But it's a lease for 999 years at 5p per yesr, so I suppose I'll live with it


I'm not sure that legally you could own the freehold on the land when the house is shared ownership as technically I guess you could charge the other party ground rent.

I could be making that up completely though


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Smuge said:


> Annoyingly mine is a lease hold I thought most houses are free hold these days.
> 
> But it's a lease for 999 years at 5p per yesr, so I suppose I'll live with it


Just ensure that the lease doesn't hold the option for the holder the increase the rent.

I part own an apartment that is leasehold and the ground rent is £250 for the first 20 years then they increase it I think.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Just make sure they take the cement mixer with them when they go. If not, there is always eBay. As a second-hand cement mixer though, be prepared that its value may be less than a new one.


I missed this last night


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Caught up on my finances, after staying in bed with Oscar until 10:36 this morning! Slovenly trollop, I never do that. I still feel exhausted though - I've been discussing with some high-powered pals and they say it's common to take upwards of six months to physically recover from burn-out. Eeeek. I hope it's not that long. I've been weary for five weeks now...and I'm fed up with it. For now, I am giving in to sleep when I need it - I'm taking lessons from the furry sleeping pro that lives with us.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


Mrs Funkin said:


> Caught up on my finances, after staying in bed with Oscar until 10:36 this morning! Slovenly trollop, I never do that. I still feel exhausted though - I've been discussing with some high-powered pals and they say it's common to take upwards of six months to physically recover from burn-out. Eeeek. I hope it's not that long. I've been weary for five weeks now...and I'm fed up with it. For now, I am giving in to sleep when I need it - I'm taking lessons from the furry sleeping pro that lives with us.


Maybe you are turning into a cat :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Caught up on my finances, after staying in bed with Oscar until 10:36 this morning! Slovenly trollop, I never do that. I still feel exhausted though - I've been discussing with some high-powered pals and they say it's common to take upwards of six months to physically recover from burn-out. Eeeek. I hope it's not that long. I've been weary for five weeks now...and I'm fed up with it. For now, I am giving in to sleep when I need it - I'm taking lessons from the furry sleeping pro that lives with us.


I got up after 2pm if that makes you feel any better!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It really does, thanks CK (though you were probably on call for an emergency last night or something, I have no excuse beyond being slovenly!).


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It really does, thanks CK (though you were probably on call for an emergency last night or something, I have no excuse beyond being slovenly!).


Nope, I'm off work this week. I was asleep most of yesterday too. :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Then I shall hope for a more productive day for both of us tomorrow


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitted a new ironing board cover!  Is this what my life has finally been reduced to!!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

oliviarussian said:


> Fitted a new ironing board cover!  Is this what my life has finally been reduced to!!!!


Hey, the simple things in life, right?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Yea and it's been going forever, it's how my granny and granda bought their first home. But it isn't widely promoted or anything, most people including my parents (who to be fair aren't first time buyers) have never heard of it.
> 
> I would never have known about it if one of my friends didn't rave about it to us a couple of years ago after she bought her house


You're a lucky guy; it sounds a brilliant scheme. Pity they're not more enlightened over here. Any theories as to why that scheme isn't more publicised?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

oliviarussian said:


> Fitted a new ironing board cover!  Is this what my life has finally been reduced to!!!!





SbanR said:


> You're a lucky guy; it sounds a brilliant scheme. Pity they're not more enlightened over here. Any theories as to why that scheme isn't more publicised?


It could be as simple as each 'loan' the government or local authority or whoever looks after the scheme have would be a debt on their balance sheet and you need assets to support that.

Sorry, that's the accountant coming out....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> Northern Ireland has a scheme called Co-Ownsership that has been running since my granny bought her first house. A lot of people turn their nose up at it but I think it's great.
> 
> I'm basically getting a mortgage for half the house. The government is buying the other half and renting the equity back to me at a heavily subsidised rate. I can then gradually buy them out 5 or 10% at a time. It's designed to help both first time buyers (you can only do it if you are a first time buyer) and stimulate the construction market. Because there is a limit on how much you can spend - £165,000 if you have a very solid income -builders build a lot of houses in this price range.
> 
> ...





Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've heard bad things about the shared equity schemes over here, though I admit I've never looked into them in much detail. Never had the cause tbh, as I'm so far off being in a position to buy that I may as well be looking at property on Mars.
> 
> It sounds like an interesting concept though and if it's well established and helps people onto the ladder then I'm all for it.
> 
> I may yet be a lifelong renter, which I understand is the norm in many parts of Europe but it does put you at the mercy of landlords and I never feel particularly secure in my home.


A friend of mine bought her flat shared ownership (in Bucks) and her scheme was one which would allow her to pay off chunks which is what she was planning to do - however she ended up meeting a Turkish waiter on holiday and selling up her share and moving to Turkey instead. She tripled her investment in 3 years as the price of the flat had shot up. So although she had paid reduced rent on top during that time it was still a great investment. It was also easy to sell as they had a waiting list of applicants wanting to purchase. As a way to get on the property ladder I would recommend it - though LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.....



AlexPed2393 said:


> Speaking of golf, just got myself a new putter I've been eyeing up for a few years :Woot


ooh which one?????


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Caught up on my finances, after staying in bed with Oscar until 10:36 this morning! Slovenly trollop, I never do that. I still feel exhausted though - I've been discussing with some high-powered pals and they say it's common to take upwards of six months to physically recover from burn-out. Eeeek. I hope it's not that long. I've been weary for five weeks now...and I'm fed up with it. For now, I am giving in to sleep when I need it - I'm taking lessons from the furry sleeping pro that lives with us.


Mr T, Lily, Sev and I are still in bed now Mrs F. Sometimes the body just needs to rest, I have Severus on me and Mr T has Lily on him. I am contemplating getting up and going to the gym, but I am just too comfy.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I got a fitness tracker to try and work out my sleep pattern. Proud to say I'm the best in the world at sleeping a lot!

Evidence...and Lori...can't beat a cat at sleeping


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am proud that I finally got out of bed and went to the gym


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I just ran my first half marathon! 
So looking forward to shower and pyjamas when we get home!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> I just ran my first half marathon!
> So looking forward to shower and pyjamas when we get home!!


Ooh congratulations that's a super achievement!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I got up. It felt like a half-marathon! 

Well done @Ringypie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Errr, Muttley Mrs Funkin needs to see the medal please @Ringypie  Well done, I hope you are properly proud of yourself.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool @Ringypie


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I think the shared equity schemes over here are a lot different to what @Smuge is describing.
> 
> You are almost locked in here to paying the rent forever as most don't allow you to purchase a % of the rented element like Smuge mentioned.
> 
> ...


My cousin has a shared equity home in England, he is not allowed to buy the remaining 50%, but when he sells the buyers can ask to buy the whole property. The problem is value, so my cousin owns 50% of his house, lets imagine the house would rent for £600 a month, this means he pays his mortgage and £300 rent, if the average rent in the area increases, his rent on the non-owned part does as well.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I just ran my first half marathon!


Congrats! And it's not even noon yet. Well it's not even noon yet in The States. 

My good thing of the day is pretty simple, I'm trying to play with my cats more. I'm not much of a play-er with cats or kids. I much prefer to cuddle them. But I'm making more of any effort to get the toys out and play, since they love it so much. :Cat


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> I just ran my first half marathon!
> So looking forward to shower and pyjamas when we get home!!


Well done!! I really need to start running, the weather at the moment is not inspiring me though!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Medal modelled by Flint!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I couldn't love that any more!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> ooh which one???


Bit of a long name for this one : Odyssey O-Works R-Line CS Versa Black Golf Putter


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I should've posted yesterday but I forgot!

I went for my first little run in about a month, yay! My ankle has been playing up so I'm easing back in to it. But I've got a 10k to do in 2.5 weeks so.. eeeeeek!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Bit of a long name for this one : Odyssey O-Works R-Line CS Versa Black Golf Putter


Ooh it's very smart!!
And double oooh oooh - roll off the face - will be interested to hear if you can see the difference.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> I should've posted yesterday but I forgot!
> 
> I went for my first little run in about a month, yay! My ankle has been playing up so I'm easing back in to it. But I've got a 10k to do in 2.5 weeks so.. eeeeeek!!!


Sounds like you'll need to get your ankle strapped/taped up before this run! Have you tried seeing a physio or massage therapist about it? Don't know where you are but I know that sports clubs that have physios generally let them do their own thing and treat us normal people when not needed by the athletes.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh it's very smart!!
> And double oooh oooh - roll off the face - will be interested to hear if you can see the difference.


Probably won't see much difference but it looks nice and that's half the battle with putting


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Sounds like you'll need to get your ankle strapped/taped up before this run! Have you tried seeing a physio or massage therapist about it? Don't know where you are but I know that sports clubs that have physios generally let them do their own thing and treat us normal people when not needed by the athletes.


I have, it's not so much my ankle that's the root cause but rather my hips which aren't straight (are anyone's?) but due to a lack of mobility on one side, the other side compensates - and that's the side where my ankle gives me problems. Basically, I've been lazy with my core and hip work so the issue recurs unfortunately. But, years of cycling has trained me into a very straight motion with my hip articulation so it's hard to train out of it!

I 'blame' track cycling as the load on one leg is very different to the other which has left me wonkily trained. Due to the banking, the left leg is the one that does more work.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> I have, it's not so much my ankle that's the root cause but rather my hips which aren't straight (are anyone's?) but due to a lack of mobility on one side, the other side compensates - and that's the side where my ankle gives me problems. Basically, I've been lazy with my core and hip work so the issue recurs unfortunately. But, years of cycling has trained me into a very straight motion with my hip articulation so it's hard to train out of it!
> 
> I 'blame' track cycling as the load on one leg is very different to the other which has left me wonkily trained. Due to the banking, the left leg is the one that does more work.


I'm imagining one giant and one little leg now like a crab...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

After being away for a long weekend I've just had a little training session with Pixie, it's probably been a good week or two since our last one seeing as I was so hectic before I went away so didn't have as much time as usual.

Anyway, she did so so well! She was only a tiny bit rusty right at the beginning but then she sailed right through after that. She moved from one trick to the next with more ease than ever before and did them all really well showing she fully understood them more than she has before. It's definitely time to introduce some more complicated tricks into the mix!

Bless her, once the session was finished she kept trying to give me her paw and kisses in the hope for another treat, made me really chuckle which was just what I needed today.

ETA: This has made me proud because of the progress she has made and because I felt it was a lovely bonding time between us.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> After being away for a long weekend I've just had a little training session with Pixie, it's probably been a good week or two since our last one seeing as I was so hectic before I went away so didn't have as much time as usual.
> 
> Anyway, she did so so well! She was only a tiny bit rusty right at the beginning but then she sailed right through after that. She moved from one trick to the next with more ease than ever before and did them all really well showing she fully understood them more than she has before. It's definitely time to introduce some more complicated tricks into the mix!
> 
> ...


What sort of tricks do you teach her?

I think Joey would definitely be able to learn some more things and I'm sure he would enjoy it. As a baby I taught him to "come to mummy!" which he still does, and I can see he learns patterns quite well. For example when I get the Cosma Snackies out, we have a ritual - he has to come up and paw my hand for the first one, and then I throw it and he almost gives himself a head start as he knows where it'll go 

But since he got too excited yesterday, no snackies for a little while, but I think some training would really engage his mind


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I'm imagining one giant and one little leg now like a crab...


Ha ha not quite!! But definitely noticeable doing single leg squats or leg press


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> What sort of tricks do you teach her?
> 
> I think Joey would definitely be able to learn some more things and I'm sure he would enjoy it. As a baby I taught him to "come to mummy!" which he still does, and I can see he learns patterns quite well. For example when I get the Cosma Snackies out, we have a ritual - he has to come up and paw my hand for the first one, and then I throw it and he almost gives himself a head start as he knows where it'll go
> 
> But since he got too excited yesterday, no snackies for a little while, but I think some training would really engage his mind


So far we have got sit and wait (these were essential to stop me being mauled when the treats come out :Hilarious) then we have 'paw', 'kiss' and 'stand' I did try high 5 but I think it was too similar to paw for her but we might try again. Not sure exactly what to do next but we're going to try lie down, roll over, and spin. Then I might need to go on a hunt for more ideas as I'm not very imaginative!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> So far we have got sit and wait (these were essential to stop me being mauled when the treats come out :Hilarious) then we have 'paw', 'kiss' and 'stand' I did try high 5 but I think it was too similar to paw for her but we might try again. Not sure exactly what to do next but we're going to try lie down, roll over, and spin. Then I might need to go on a hunt for more ideas as I'm not very imaginative!


Have you seen LJC videos of Kalex n Suter doing their tricks?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Have you seen LJC videos of Kalex n Suter doing their tricks?


Yes! It's wonderful inspiration - in fact I definitely need to watch it again!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yesterday and today I have cleared my inbox at work, 214 emails to 6!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Today I have sat and sorted out some admin bits and pieces that needed sorting plus worked out my finances and budgets for the next month. All being well I should be on track to pay off my credit card and most of my overdraft by the end of February - the challenge will be keeping out of overdraft after that!

It will be such a good feeling though to get on top of it all - good motivation to keep going.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I have 1887 unread email in my work email! To be fair I filter by who has sent them and am on a lot of email groups that I don't need to be.

I'm not proud of myself at all today! it's 19.24 and I'm just about to leave work! Was in 10 minutes late but trying to get extra work done as I keep getting criticised for not getting enough work done (long long story that's been going on for almost 9 months now).

Anyhow about to shut down, go home and see what I can find to eat that only takes 2 minutes to cook!

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done PTB  Getting in control of your finances is totally liberating - and very rewarding (in more ways than one!). I've used a program for years that helped me stay in control when I didn't have much spare cash and I carried on using it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> I have 1887 unread email in my work email! To be fair I filter by who has sent them and am on a lot of email groups that I don't need to be.
> 
> I'm not proud of myself at all today! it's 19.24 and I'm just about to leave work! Was in 10 minutes late but trying to get extra work done as I keep getting criticised for not getting enough work done (long long story that's been going on for almost 9 months now).
> 
> ...


I know that feeling well, Hannah. Micro-management and always having a go at my working extra hours (I rarely asked for any time back) was one of the reasons I wanted to change role. It's such a battle isn't it? I hope you can get it resolved - and set the alarm 15 minutes earlier, then you'll be off on the right foot for the day and not feel like you *have* to stay later for being in a bit late (as I can guess that feeling guilty for being late means you stay longer than that ten minutes).


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> I have 1887 unread email in my work email! To be fair I filter by who has sent them and am on a lot of email groups that I don't need to be.
> 
> I'm not proud of myself at all today! it's 19.24 and I'm just about to leave work! Was in 10 minutes late but trying to get extra work done as I keep getting criticised for not getting enough work done (long long story that's been going on for almost 9 months now).
> 
> ...


Oh Hannah this doesn't sound good. Believe me I know how this goes, the problem is the more you eat into your own time to meet unreasonable expectations, the larger the expectations get.

My work gets allocated to the minute - every day I get given "7.5 hours" of work. But when things take longer - complex cases, previous tasks not completed that I must finish first - this isn't heard. So my 7.5 becomes 8,9,10 and, at the end of the month, I must answer why I have TOIL...

Usually I've found it's people who don't understand the work we do that put these unreasonable expectations on us: the only way they will listen is if we stop meeting them! It's ok to let things roll to the next day xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I went for a bike ride today with hubby  it was great!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I am now home and apologise for my post, it was not in the spirit of this forum at all, I was just rather frustrated.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think it's a good place to offload, somewhere safe and where you might get some useful input  No apology necessary as far as I am concerned.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

What she said ^^


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done PTB  Getting in control of your finances is totally liberating - and very rewarding (in more ways than one!). I've used a program for years that helped me stay in control when I didn't have much spare cash and I carried on using it.


I do try and keep on top of things but my problem is I had to reduce my hours at work so was earning the bare minimum which is how I crept so far into overdraft and the credit card got used. I'm now on a zero hours contract which is scary and making me be extra vigilant about my money. I'm hoping it's going to work out well for me in the long run though as I can pick and choose when I work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I wasn't having a go, PTB, not at all, sorry if it came across that way. I am having to be much more careful now I've cut my hours - it was cut my hours and my money or quit, so I took the option to still have some money! Zero hours contract bright side is indeed the freedom to only work when you want to - and also that if you find another job you'd rather go for, there's not a notice period. I like the "glass half full" attitude you have there


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I wasn't having a go, PTB, not at all, sorry if it came across that way. I am having to be much more careful now I've cut my hours - it was cut my hours and my money or quit, so I took the option to still have some money! Zero hours contract bright side is indeed the freedom to only work when you want to - and also that if you find another job you'd rather go for, there's not a notice period. I like the "glass half full" attitude you have there


Oh no, it didn't come across that way at all - I just like any excuse to overshare! Yes, at the time it was quit or reduce my hours and then again quit or go to zero hours. Sometimes I really regret giving up my contract but then when stuff happens at work I can relax a little cos it is no longer my problem so someone else can deal with it. Nowadays I just go in, do my shift and no more. As long as they remain short staffed and there are shifts for me then it works perfectly for me.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’ve run another 4 miles.... then had fish and chips to celebrate!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I sometimes dream about running. Such a thing to miss. I do *know* I’m lucky not to have a tracheotomy but I muse at night about what could be.

I got a step tracker watch thing (£20 xiaomi) and I’m allergic to the damn thing. It’s interesting for the sleep monitoring though sometimes it gets it very wrong (I was not asleep in the bath!).

I have 3 lovely pusscats on my bed just now, Lori, Geri and Choccy. I’m very proud of them. No particular reason, just proud of them.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope you have a better day today @Willow_Warren


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Hope you have a better day today @Willow_Warren


Thank you, really should be out of bed by now... Not reading the forum... I'll never learn..


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

At my desk and my computer is starting up, think I’ve just missed the first drinks round though 

Yay... I did get a drink made


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I lent someone that is in my team at work some money yesterday. He was mortified to have to ask me, but I just said yes, then haven't mentioned it since to not make him feel worse about it.

I trust him to pay me back, so that isn't an issue. It's nice to help people out.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh, and I've nearly finished my tax return, hoorah.

For anyone that followed my thread about my break-up, I've somehow ended up doing my ex's as well. I don't consider myself to be a mug, but I seem to be fitting that particular mold pretty well at the moment....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Oh, and I've nearly finished my tax return, hoorah.
> 
> For anyone that followed my thread about my break-up, I've somehow ended up doing my ex's as well. I don't consider myself to be a mug, but I seem to be fitting that particular mold pretty well at the moment....


You didn't even say you'd bill him, but at a "favoured" rate?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> You didn't even say you'd bill him, but at a "favoured" rate?




In my defence, the accounts for the let properties I have to do anyway for mine so I'm part way there....

Yeah, I'm an idiot.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Jaf said:


> I sometimes dream about running. Such a thing to miss. I do *know* I'm lucky not to have a tracheotomy but I muse at night about what could be.
> 
> I got a step tracker watch thing (£20 xiaomi) and I'm allergic to the damn thing. It's interesting for the sleep monitoring though sometimes it gets it very wrong (I was not asleep in the bath!).
> 
> I have 3 lovely pusscats on my bed just now, Lori, Geri and Choccy. I'm very proud of them. No particular reason, just proud of them.


Do you have a latex allergy @Jaf ? I remember when I first got a Garmin they were really very helpful with providing me info about their product components. I can recommend their range.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I lent someone that is in my team at work some money yesterday. He was mortified to have to ask me, but I just said yes, then haven't mentioned it since to not make him feel worse about it.
> 
> I trust him to pay me back, so that isn't an issue. It's nice to help people out.


I bought my colleague some stuff worth £10 when we did a charity walk in October as she didn't have cash on her. She never paid me back!

(It's all for charity so I can't be too upset but one of them was a glass of Prosecco to start lol!!!)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SuboJvR said:


> I bought my colleague some stuff worth £10 when we did a charity walk in October as she didn't have cash on her. She never paid me back!
> 
> (It's all for charity so I can't be too upset but one of them was a glass of Prosecco to start lol!!!)


I wouldn't accept that, charity or not!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

i froze quite a bit of turkey and ham at christmas , and im very happy to say this is the last of it .
turkey ,ham and cheese parcels . woooo hooo ! its gone its all gone .!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I succumbed to another cake being left next to me.... training last night must have been harder than I thought.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Despite Garfields best attempts at trying to eat it I have successfully gathered all my required proof of address, Bank statements, credit card statements and payslips required for my side of the mortgage application. OH doesn't have any credit cards in her name but she has a lot of paperwork of her own









Oddly enough, we quickly said yes when our mortgage broker offered to have her staff do all paperwork, document scanning and submission on our behalf. That is a lot of (very annoying) work!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> really should be out of bed by now... Not reading the forum


I have to get out of bed to read the forum, I only have a desktop computer. I'd like to get a laptop so I can chat in bed. 



MilleD said:


> I trust him to pay me back, so that isn't an issue. It's nice to help people out.


You're a wonderful friend. :Cat



MilleD said:


> I don't consider myself to be a mug, but I seem to be fitting that particular mold pretty well at the moment.


What does being a mug mean? I don't think we have that expression here in The States.



idris said:


> turkey ,ham and cheese parcels


I don't know what a parcel is, but whatever they are, they look yummy! 



AlexPed2393 said:


> I succumbed to another cake being left next to me.


Who left the cake next to you? It's their fault, not yours, so it doesn't count.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MaggieDemi said:


> What does being a mug mean? I don't think we have that expression here in The States.


It's someone that's easy to fool or exploit, or is gullible,

And I'm really not :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

MaggieDemi said:


> I have to get out of bed to read the forum, I only have a desktop computer. I'd like to get a laptop so I can chat in bed.
> 
> You're a wonderful friend. :Cat
> 
> ...


like a puff pastry pasty but in a posh shape


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

idris said:


> like a puff pastry pasty but in a posh shape


Do they have pasties in the States?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Do they have pasties in the States?


That was my thought too; you might have to explain that explanation @idris

@MaggieDemi , do you use "dummy" in the States. Less polite version of MilleD explanation


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

MilleD said:


> It's someone that's easy to fool or exploit, or is gullible,


That sounds like me. 



idris said:


> like a puff pastry pasty but in a posh shape


Thanks. I know what posh means, fancy. 



MilleD said:


> Do they have pasties in the States?


I actually made pasties once. They didn't turn out though, they were like a brick.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

MaggieDemi said:


> That sounds like me.
> 
> Thanks. I know what posh means, fancy.
> 
> I actually made pasties once. They didn't turn out though, they were like a brick.


well i didnt make this puff pastry i bought it ready made so these should be light and fluffity. its was the final getting rid off all the christmas meats that made me whoop ! lol


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MaggieDemi said:


> I actually made pasties once. They didn't turn out though, they were like a brick.


The best ones always are. If the pastry on the 'join' isn't tough, it doesn't hold the filling in, and no-one wants to be working down a mine with a leaky pasty.

God, that sounds like world's worst euphemism :Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

SbanR said:


> do you use "dummy" in the States


Yes, we use dummy, but I prefer gullible.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

With all this talk a really fancy a pasty!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Have another scone and cake @Willow_Warren


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've finally got back on track with healthy eating (too many yummy christmas goodies had to be eaten first!), I am determined to get back to pre baby weight by this Christmas! 

I made a good start on the spare bedroom and hope it should be sorted by the weekend.

I've entered a dressage competition in March, I haven't competed for a couple of years and have been putting it off as I get dreadful nerves, I just need to get on with it though as I do enjoy it once I'm doing it!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

They look delish @idris :Hungry


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> Do you have a latex allergy @Jaf ? I remember when I first got a Garmin they were really very helpful with providing me info about their product components. I can recommend their range.


Not that I knew about but I am allergic to sticking plasters. Maybe it's all the same thing. I've ordered a metal strap, from Hong Kong, takes 1-12 weeks to arrive. Oh well. Garmin look fab but are out of my price range.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> I've finally got back on track with healthy eating (too many yummy christmas goodies had to be eaten first!), I am determined to get back to pre baby weight by this Christmas!
> 
> I made a good start on the spare bedroom and hope it should be sorted by the weekend.
> 
> I've entered a dressage competition in March, I haven't competed for a couple of years and have been putting it off as I get dreadful nerves, I just need to get on with it though as I do enjoy it once I'm doing it!


Well done!! Just remember it's meant to be fun!
The funny thing is Ringo and I will happily go jumping but dressage terrifies me!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Today I’m proud of myself for jumping some bigger fences in my training session with Ringo. Been a bit nervous for the past few months for some reason so really pleased I put my bravepants on and just got on with it when my instructor told me!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> Well done!! Just remember it's meant to be fun!
> The funny thing is Ringo and I will happily go jumping but dressage terrifies me!


Thank you! I always worry I will mess up and let Cai down, which is silly because I really don't think she cares, as long as she gets a polo afterwards!!

I used to love to jump with my old horse but haven't done it for about 5 years now and have lost all confidence jumping, I've turned into such a wimp! I was planning on having a jumping lesson in a couple of weeks though, I might manage a tiny cross pole :Bag


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I always think I’m not competitive but then get really cross with myself for not doing as well as I know me and the horse can do! I guess the key is to ride as you do at home/lesson and forget it’s a competition. If anyone knows where I can find this key please let me know...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not done yet, but thinking about the SS thread and paying forward my aim today is to find someone to help or be kind to. Even if it’s just a tiny thing. Will post back later.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Went to the gym this morning after taking Bonnie for a run. She got weighed at the vet and is eeeer 3kg overweight . (she is meant to be 12kg)


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> my aim today is to find someone to help or be kind to.


I love that. Kindness is always a wonderful idea. I know a kind word always makes my day a little brighter.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cleared out our spare room today, loaded OH up with boxes and bags and off he went to the tip and the charity shop and I've also have some boxes of nice goodies for my friend's cat rescue so feeling quite pleased with that..


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I took one of my old ladies out to a coffee shop today for a treat, we both had a large slice of chocolate cake yummy and had a good giggle.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Met my friend today who had 3 bags of stuff for rescue. I was going to treat her to tea and found I had left my purse at hime - so she had to treat me rofl!! 

Had an Ocado delivery and the driver was really cheerful and helpful so I gave him a tip (which I wouldn't normally do). 

The biggie for me - had a terrible row with my Mum last week and ended up putting the phone down on her I was so annoyed. 

Hadn't heard anything from her which I wasn't surprised about (she is incredibly stubborn) so decided to do the right thing and sent a text this morning as if nothing had happened. It has broken the ice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You're a better woman than me, HB. I have had so many rows like that with my mother over the years. It's funny isn't it, we are meant to just get on with our mothers - I am very envious of people who have great relationships with their mother. I'm glad you're able to sort stuff out with her, you're right it really is something to be proud of


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I got 10 000 steps on my Fitbit because I walked rather that took the tube or taxi...

Not really anything that special...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Willow_Warren said:


> I always think I'm not competitive but then get really cross with myself for not doing as well as I know me and the horse can do! I guess the key is to ride as you do at home/lesson and forget it's a competition. If anyone knows where I can find this key please let me know...


I think the key is practice and prep at home, then ringcraft when you are out and about. Remember what you work on at home and apply it when you are out. Try not to go for ribbons but to feel that you have ridden well / horse has gone well. Then the ribbons will start to come! What do you do with your horse? Any pics??


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I think the key is practice and prep at home, then ringcraft when you are out and about. Remember what you work on at home and apply it when you are out. Try not to go for ribbons but to feel that you have ridden well / horse has gone well. Then the ribbons will start to come! What do you do with your horse? Any pics??


I don't have my own horse, I just ride at the school every week and we have dressage competition every 6 months so it's not a proper competition, but we all warm up by ourselves and go into the other arena for the judging (we con someone independent to judge )


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Willow_Warren said:


> I don't have my own horse, I just ride at the school every week and we have dressage competition every 6 months so it's not a proper competition, but we all warm up by ourselves and go into the other arena for the judging (we con someone independent to judge )


Ah that makes it a bit more tricky! I can see why you feel pressured to do well if you only get the opportunity a couple of times a year. 
Has your instructor gone through how to do a good warm up ahead of your test? I don't do dressage but a good warmup is key to a good result whatever your chosen discipline. Could you perhaps book a private lesson and get your instructor to Help you with your warm up, then you do the test and she marks you, then have a chat about what was good, where you can improve, then perhaps run through the test again trying to put the comments from the previous attempt into practice?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Made and shared this cake with my family. It is my Mum's birthday cake. On New Year's Eve I was completely unexpectedly in an ICU unit holding her hand to stop her pulling the lines out her arm, with my sister on the other side of the bed. The night before we had watched modern day magicians save her life. Tonight she blew her candles out (although she only had 2  ) and said what a lovely day it has been.

Me too Mum. Hands down this is the best birthday you have ever had. Please have many more.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

The postman left a letter meant for my neighbour so l went to post it to him.
I noticed his mobility scooter, which is kept outdoors, was absolutely soaked as the tarp had blown off into someone else's garden and it was raining.
So I went and retrieved it and tried to put it back on but it kept blowing away. I went home and found some hooks and rope, so was able to fix it securely for him.
Can't say I feel proud, but it did give me a warm feeling. I bet he'll wonder who his magic fairy was when he sees it!
Does that qualify?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I spent the day shopping in Southampton and didn't buy a thing


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Made and shared this cake with my family. It is my Mum's birthday cake. On New Year's Eve I was completely unexpectedly in an ICU unit holding her hand to stop her pulling the lines out her arm, with my sister on the other side of the bed. The night before we had watched modern day magicians save her life. Tonight she blew her candles out (although she only had 2  ) and said what a lovely day it has been.
> 
> Me too Mum. Hands down this is the best birthday you have ever had. Please have many more.
> View attachment 388762


What a beautiful cake! Wishing your mum a very happy birthday and hope that she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> I spent the day shopping in Southampton and didn't buy a thing


Hmmm, so it's only an hour away...time for me to hatch a plan to catnap a Lambchop Kitten 

(clearly am only joking! Well done on not buying anything, though that John Lewis is a lovely one, I can't resist it!)


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Today I feel proud because I got off my backside and started working out as well as keeping an eye on what I'm eating, all in the hopes I'll be able to get back down to 9st in weight(currently 13.9st >.< )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> John Lewis is a lovely one, I can't resist it!)


I even had a voucher for John Lewis - Christmas present from my youngest son. I found things I liked but nothing that I really needed. I'm trying to only buy things that I need rather than just like.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> The postman left a letter meant for my neighbour so l went to post it to him.
> I noticed his mobility scooter, which is kept outdoors, was absolutely soaked as the tarp had blown off into someone else's garden and it was raining.
> So I went and retrieved it and tried to put it back on but it kept blowing away. I went home and found some hooks and rope, so was able to fix it securely for him.
> Can't say I feel proud, but it did give me a warm feeling. I bet he'll wonder who his magic fairy was when he sees it!
> Does that qualify?


This is EXACTLY the sort of thing I aim to try to do more of. Brilliant Cully and yes def you should feel proud!!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I had left my purse at hime - so she had to treat me rofl!!


LOL! Well she got the chance to do a good deed for you then. 



huckybuck said:


> had a terrible row with my Mum last week


This happens to me every week. I try to stop the angry thoughts about her before they turn into angry words.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> I even had a voucher for John Lewis - Christmas present from my youngest son. I found things I liked but nothing that I really needed. I'm trying to only buy things that I need rather than just like.


I find there's such a fine line between like and need


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> I find there's such a fine line between like and need


I know what you mean. Every week I write a shopping list of what I want to buy. Then I look at my finances and sigh. Then cross out my wants and leave only the needs.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Got to rugby training early last night and got dragged into circuit training (after gym in the morning and a full day at work) after circuit training as I am not playing this weekend we did a lot of fitness work and some brutal forwards stuff.

To say I'm spent today is an understatement


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Made and shared this cake with my family. It is my Mum's birthday cake. On New Year's Eve I was completely unexpectedly in an ICU unit holding her hand to stop her pulling the lines out her arm, with my sister on the other side of the bed. The night before we had watched modern day magicians save her life. Tonight she blew her candles out (although she only had 2  ) and said what a lovely day it has been.
> 
> Me too Mum. Hands down this is the best birthday you have ever had. Please have many more.
> View attachment 388762


That is a beautiful cake, very professional actually. What a lovely day for your mum, with many more to come x



Cully said:


> The postman left a letter meant for my neighbour so l went to post it to him.
> I noticed his mobility scooter, which is kept outdoors, was absolutely soaked as the tarp had blown off into someone else's garden and it was raining.
> So I went and retrieved it and tried to put it back on but it kept blowing away. I went home and found some hooks and rope, so was able to fix it securely for him.
> Can't say I feel proud, but it did give me a warm feeling. I bet he'll wonder who his magic fairy was when he sees it!
> Does that qualify?


One of my friends has a scooter, the covers on them drive her mad as they keep blowing away! Because of her arthritis she is unable to tie the cover securely in the windy weather, therefore doesn't bother in the winter months to go out for this reason alone. So I think this gentleman you helped will be extremely grateful!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> This is EXACTLY the sort of thing I aim to try to do more of. Brilliant Cully and yes def you should feel proud!!


@huckybuck Have a look at https://www.thesilverline.org.uk/ I am with them, once a week I phone a lady who is over a certain age and is lonely, we got matched up by the charity. It's really lovely and so much fun, I am lucky my lady is a chatter box now.
So this is something that might interest you, it's just a 30 min call per week.

Or contact https://www.ageuk.org.uk/ where again you can become a befriender or volunteer to an OAP in your area.
Or contact your local church, they will know of some pensioner who is in need of company ( not manual work )

I have two ladies, one is in her 90's the other late 80's, I used to take them to and from church, now they don't go as much so I go weekly to sit and have a chat, or get shopping. Again it's great fun, I laugh from start to finish. They love the little things like receiving post cards when I'm on holiday, swap reading books, write their Christmas cards, the latest is they have discovered AMAZON ha! 
I took one of my ladies out Boxing Day along with her brother who is older for afternoon tea at a very posh hotel, they had a ball, and so did I 

It's the best feeling ever!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I even had a voucher for John Lewis - Christmas present from my youngest son. I found things I liked but nothing that I really needed. I'm trying to only buy things that I need rather than just like.


I am always saying to my husband who is a shopaholic "do you want that or do you need that" it's always I want


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> I am always saying to my husband who is a shopaholic "do you want that or do you need that" it's always I want


I'm having a wants and needs mare today.

I have a day off work, and I can either do some housework and finish my tax return (good stuff) or pootle over to Lichfield to a beading shop I've been wanting to go to for AGES.

Now, don't get me wrong, I definitely do not _need_ any more beads.

But you can probably never have too many. Right?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I'm having a wants and needs mare today.
> 
> I have a day off work, and I can either do some housework and finish my tax return (good stuff) or pootle over to Lichfield to a beading shop I've been wanting to go to for AGES.
> 
> ...


So get cracking and do a couple of hours at home - then pop to Lichfield at lunchtime and reward yourself lol!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> So get cracking and do a couple of hours at home - then pop to Lichfield at lunchtime and reward yourself lol!!




That's not what I was expecting


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> That's not what I was expecting


If the weather is dry, BEADS!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> If the weather is dry, BEADS!!!


Thank you @Cully , that's more like it 

Yes, it's dry. I'll just do a hoover round first to justify it to myself


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Thank you @Cully , that's more like it
> 
> Yes, it's dry. I'll just do a hoover round first to justify it to myself


I don't think I'm going to be in HB's good books for encouraging you.:Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I am always saying to my husband who is a shopaholic "do you want that or do you need that" it's always I want


Wait till he learns to tell you he Needs it. Really, he does!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> I don't think I'm going to be in HB's good books for encouraging you.:Nailbiting


Too late now! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Thank you @Cully , that's more like it
> 
> Yes, it's dry. I'll just do a hoover round first to justify it to myself


Or you can go NOW ( so you have lots of time to choose the best beads you understand) then when you get home do your tax return for penance


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Or you can go NOW ( so you have lots of time to choose the best beads you understand) then when you get home do your tax return for penance


Another good idea :Happy

I'll just drop this here to let you all know that @huckybuck is the only sensible one here.

Evidence I plainly have enough beads.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Another good idea :Happy
> 
> I'll just drop this here to let you all know that @huckybuck is the only sensible one here.
> 
> ...


Are you actually still going for beads now!:Jawdrop


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Are you actually still going for beads now!:Jawdrop


Probably 

I could just order some online....

:Joyful


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Probably
> 
> I could just order some online....
> 
> :Joyful


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend who has just had her 78th birthday loves the music of the 50s and is well known for bopping round her flat to the sounds of Elvis, Doris Day, Perry Como etc. All this week on TV they've been advertising a box set of golden tracks from days gone by called Memory Lane, 10 CDs, 200 tracks, so I've bought it for her. That should keep her busy bopping for a few months. :Singing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Another good idea :Happy
> 
> I'll just drop this here to let you all know that @huckybuck is the only sensible one here.
> 
> ...


You definitely do - but as they are so neatly stored you are forgiven.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Our neighbour is 94 and her husband founded Oxfam, amongst other things. She loves my husband (he helps with her IT stuff) and she is very involved in the church. She’s given up on trying to get us to go to church now though - finally realised we are heathens but thinks we are quite nice despite that


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> You definitely do - but as they are so neatly stored you are forgiven.


Hee hee, they were all lumped in a big box before the 'Organisation' thread.

So I guess that's something to be proud of?

Edit to add - you haven't actually seen my stash of beads ready to actually make into things....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Today I have put my Big Girl pants on and started contacting tradesmen to fix the ceiling following a water leak pre-Christmas, now the insurance have FINALLY clarifed how many quotes I need to get...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I reckon @huckybuck would be impressed.

Today I have submitted my tax return (I promise every year I won't leave it until January.....), sent the ex his figures to check so I can press the button on his too. Tidied away some stuff in the lounge that has been sat bugging me for ages.

Ordered another storage unit for the bedroom to use as a bedside table and pulled out a load of paperwork I need to sort.

Stuck 100% to my eating plan for the day (so far ) and didn't go to the beading shop as I planned.

I may have ordered a couple of things online


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> So I reckon @huckybuck would be impressed.
> 
> Today I have submitted my tax return (I promise every year I won't leave it until January.....), sent the ex his figures to check so I can press the button on his too. Tidied away some stuff in the lounge that has been sat bugging me for ages.
> 
> ...


Aha! Do you think we dont read the small print?


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Cully said:


> Aha! Do you think we dont read the small print?


Ha! Good eye, I didn't see the small print until you mentioned it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MaggieDemi said:


> Ha! Good eye, I didn't see the small print until you mentioned it.


@Cully !, you big grasser!!

:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Cully said:


> I don't think I'm going to be in HB's good books for encouraging you.:Nailbiting





MilleD said:


> Too late now! :Hilarious





Cully said:


> Aha! Do you think we dont read the small print?





MilleD said:


> @Cully !, you big grasser!!
> 
> :Hilarious


Just desserts I think:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Just desserts I think:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd like to type why I am proud today but I can't (work thing), but still, I am


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd like to type why I am proud today but I can't (work thing), but still, I am


You must write a full account when you're not working. Well done you, whatever it is you're proud of.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I wish I could, alas confidentiality precludes my sharing all the joyous things about my job. I know though, which is good enough for me at the moment...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> So I reckon @huckybuck would be impressed.
> 
> Today I have submitted my tax return (I promise every year I won't leave it until January.....), sent the ex his figures to check so I can press the button on his too. Tidied away some stuff in the lounge that has been sat bugging me for ages.
> 
> ...


Well I think considering what you have achieved today - a teeny weeny couple of bits can go unnoticed!!



Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish I could, alas confidentiality precludes my sharing all the joyous things about my job. I know though, which is good enough for me at the moment...


OH MRS F!!!!!!!!!! A clue at least????


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish I could, alas confidentiality precludes my sharing all the joyous things about my job. I know though, which is good enough for me at the moment...


Good for you. Hope you're feeling a bit better now by the way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Cully, I think so but the sinus/mouth/eye socket thing has moved across to the other side which is annoying. At least my face isn't so swollen any longer.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Just this. This makes me proud! Having a soppy horse mum moment. I am so proud of the old fella and what we've achieved together!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 388900
> Just this. This makes me proud! Having a soppy horse mum moment. I am so proud of the old fella and what we've achieved together!


I remember reading about Ringo's story before and no wonder you are proud! He's so lucky to have found someone who didn't give up on him.

I resisted all the chocolate my husband was eating, my willpower is usually rubbish!

I briefly saw the bottom of my laundry basket (an unusual occurence when you have a super messy toddler!!). And I school Cai tonight, it was dark, cold, windy and rainy (and the indoor school was booked :Arghh) and I wasn't feeling very motivated, but I feel much better for having done it!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> I remember reading about Ringo's story before and no wonder you are proud! He's so lucky to have found someone who didn't give up on him.
> 
> I resisted all the chocolate my husband was eating, my willpower is usually rubbish!
> 
> I briefly saw the bottom of my laundry basket (an unusual occurence when you have a super messy toddler!!). And I school Cai tonight, it was dark, cold, windy and rainy (and the indoor school was booked :Arghh) and I wasn't feeling very motivated, but I feel much better for having done it!


Thank you he is such a special boy (even though he ran off with me in my lesson the other day, 2 circuits of the school later I managed to pull up! Someone is feeling rather well!)

Well done for resisting chocolate. My husband brought home the biggest box of after eights I have ever seen and I couldn't resist!

Laundry  there are only the two of us but I always seem to have a massive heap of it!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks Cully, I think so but the sinus/mouth/eye socket thing has moved across to the other side which is annoying. At least my face isn't so swollen any longer.


That sounds uncomfortable. Hope it doesn't last much longer. Cold/hot compress perhaps??


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 388900
> Just this. This makes me proud! Having a soppy horse mum moment. I am so proud of the old fella and what we've achieved together!


He does pull some hilarious expressions
You really should post more photos of Ringo; perhaps start a Ringo thread. After all, Flint has his own thread


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Cully I managed a bit more sleep thanks to some "assistance" but still not great. I might some thyme in a steam inhalation later, meant to be good for sinus troubles - the only issue is that I loathe the smell of thyme. Mostly I'm determined not to be so pathetic today!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully I managed a bit more sleep thanks to some "assistance" but still not great. I might some thyme in a steam inhalation later, meant to be good for sinus troubles - the only issue is that I loathe the smell of thyme. Mostly I'm determined not to be so pathetic today!


Morning Mrs F, I didn't know you could use thyme that way!
I just use a drop of eucalyptus oil (Olbas), or if I've run out, then a blob of Vicks Vapour Rub in a bowl of hot water.
He he, I was going to suggest smearing a little Vicks on the bridge of your nose but your boy might not be too happy!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully I managed a bit more sleep thanks to some "assistance" but still not great. I might some thyme in a steam inhalation later, meant to be good for sinus troubles - the only issue is that I loathe the smell of thyme. Mostly I'm determined not to be so pathetic today!


Have you tried Friars Balsam?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I finally finished crocheting my blanket and put it in my bed.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I finally finished crocheting my blanket and put it in my bed.


Aren't you showing us for fear HB would make a lightning raid?:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Aren't you showing us for fear HB would make a lightning raid?:Hilarious


There is that.....

I did post it on the crafty thread but here you go


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Have you tried Friars Balsam?


I haven't, I shall have a look tomorrow, thank you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> There is that.....
> 
> I did post it on the crafty thread but here you go
> 
> View attachment 388997


That's lovely @Tawny75, I hope little claws don't get in it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow @Tawny75 I thought you been crocheting it for a while...now I know why! A proper bed sized blankie, beautiful


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I finally finished crocheting my blanket and put it in my bed.


That's beautiful. I wish I could make things like that.

My proud moment of the day is: my Mom hates to be interrupted, so I let her talk today. She talked for an entire hour without taking a breath! I didn't say a word. I have a headache now, but it made her happy.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@MaggieDemi my sister is like your mum so I let her rabbit on while I get on CC on my tablet! I occasionally make a comment so that she thinks she has my attention


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> There is that.....
> 
> I did post it on the crafty thread but here you go
> 
> View attachment 388997


Ooh it's FABULOUS - can't believe now beat and how big it is!! The colours are just lovely!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's lovely @Tawny75  so jealous of all of you crochet people, I just can't get it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Me too @Matrod - I have a book and hook and wool...and I just CANNOT do it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too @Matrod - I have a book and hook and wool...and I just CANNOT do it!


You tube Mrs F you tube!!
Start with a chain, then treble and granny square...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> You tube Mrs F you tube!!
> Start with a chain, then treble and granny square...


Absolutely! My Dad taught me years and years ago how to do basic crochet, the rest is all self taught by YouTube videos.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I really fancy trying crochet, but i promised myself that I would finish some of my WIP projects first, so instead I’ve actually done nothing


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> Thank you he is such a special boy (even though he ran off with me in my lesson the other day, 2 circuits of the school later I managed to pull up! Someone is feeling rather well!)
> 
> Well done for resisting chocolate. My husband brought home the biggest box of after eights I have ever seen and I couldn't resist!
> 
> Laundry  there are only the two of us but I always seem to have a massive heap of it!


Cheeky Ringo!! Definately feeling well 

@Tawny75 that blanket is beautiful, the colours are lovely!

I have been saying I want to learn to crochet for ages and never get round to it! Maybe this year will be the year!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> I really fancy trying crochet, but i promised myself that I would finish some of my WIP projects first, so instead I've actually done nothing


Come on, you need to be whipped into completing WIP.

I've tried to tell myself that I don't start another thing until the previous WIP is finished.

I still have quite a few things, mostly polymer clay that need finishing but I do hate the sanding process - it knackers your hands. So I really do need to practise what I preach...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too @Matrod - I have a book and hook and wool...and I just CANNOT do it!


Forget the book! Bella Coco on YouTube does really simple tutorials. I tried to learn from a book and got nowhere fast!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be proud of myself when I finally sum up the energy to go for a run this afternoon. However there is a problem....








Please excuse the pink unicorn pj's!! I put them on when I got back from riding as my breeches were a bit horsey!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> I have been saying I want to learn to crochet for ages and never get round to it! Maybe this year will be the year!


My Grandma used to crochet clothing for me all the time. She died in 1989. Here's an outfit she made me, not sure how old I was, maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok I did it. 10 miles smashed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@MaggieDemi that is just brilliant! I love it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have just completed my first ever proper mountain bike trail on Cannock Chase.

No mean feat as I was on someone else's bike that had the widest handle bars I've ever seen.

A girl we were with came off and I suspected she may have banged her head as she kept asking me the same questions, so I stayed with her at the end to help her down the hill and she's gone to A&E.

But apart from that, I was mostly terrified the whole way round. There are bits where they have built 'boardwalks' that you cycle on and for no reason they've narrowed them in the middle.

So most of the ride was spent tensed up. I am absolutely knackered now! I can ride a road bike easy enough, but this was a different ball game.

Going to lie on the sofa for a bit now :Inpain


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I have just completed my first ever proper mountain bike trail on Cannock Chase.
> 
> No mean feat as I was on someone else's bike that had the widest handle bars I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Well done @MilleD and for being a good Samaritan to the other competitor. Have a good rest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I have just completed my first ever proper mountain bike trail on Cannock Chase.
> 
> No mean feat as I was on someone else's bike that had the widest handle bars I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


You brave thing, you. Even the thought of it terrifies me! Don't be surprised if you have sore shoulders in the next couple of days, I often find that if I'm holding myself tensely for any period of time. Hope the lady you were with is ok.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

MilleD said:


> I have just completed my first ever proper mountain bike trail on Cannock Chase.
> 
> No mean feat as I was on someone else's bike that had the widest handle bars I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Omg you are brave! The idea of mountain biking scares me!
I am also on the sofa recovering from my 10 miles. Couldn't get up if I wanted to - I'm buried under the siameses and Flint is on my feet!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ringypie said:


> Omg you are brave! The idea of mountain biking scares me!
> I am also on the sofa recovering from my 10 miles. Couldn't get up if I wanted to - I'm buried under the siameses and Flint is on my feet!


Enjoy the evening, sounds like a perfect place to be 

The newer bikes have bigger wheels than I've been used to on the road so the twists and turns got a little target fixation going on (I ride a motorbike so I've been taught NOT to do it, but that didn't really help) and I just felt like I had this massive wheel sticking out in front. Interesting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You brave thing, you. Even the thought of it terrifies me! Don't be surprised if you have sore shoulders in the next couple of days, I often find that if I'm holding myself tensely for any period of time. Hope the lady you were with is ok.


I was quite terrified! The downhills are proper scary.

I think you are right though, my shoulders and wrists are hurting. Oh, and my hands are shaking typing 

We haven't heard anything from her yet. She didn't feel sick or anything and I've never met her before. I asked my little sister who was guiding the ride if she was just always like that, but she said she wasn't so something wasn't right.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Well done @MilleD and for being a good Samaritan to the other competitor. Have a good rest.


I'm lying on the sofa after feeding the cats and cleaning out litter trays. A slave's work is never done


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I have just completed my first ever proper mountain bike trail on Cannock Chase.
> 
> No mean feat as I was on someone else's bike that had the widest handle bars I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Mountain biking always looks super scary, you're so brave! I hope the lady that fell off is ok.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dumpling said:


> Mountain biking always looks super scary, you're so brave! I hope the lady that fell off is ok.


She's fine apparently, no lasting issues apart from a bruised hip


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I finally extricated my cycling machine (40 items of clothing, some brand new from 6 months ago!).

I did 5 mins on it. I know that sounds pathetic but I'm disabled so I'm really chuffed. Sore today so Lori and Geri are being heat pads.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Jaf said:


> I finally extricated my cycling machine (40 items of clothing


I have to do the same thing with my treadmill soon. It's covered with stuff.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Put in all of our Co-Ownership paperwork today. Now I just have to wait/fret and see what happens


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Quite a cool week.

So I got a distinction in my Uni module, I’ve had excellent preliminary feedback on my presentation that im making to 50+ breast cancer professionals on Saturday, AND I’ve just found out I’ve had a poster accepted to our UK oncology conference in June. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bliddy heck Subo! That's brilliant, well done. What a star you are (Joey already knew that though). Just fantastic, I'm really delighted for you.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SuboJvR said:


> Quite a cool week.
> 
> So I got a distinction in my Uni module, I've had excellent preliminary feedback on my presentation that im making to 50+ breast cancer professionals on Saturday, AND I've just found out I've had a poster accepted to our UK oncology conference in June. Whoop whoop!


Bravo @SuboJvR and wow well done you x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done @SuboJvR, Joey will be so proud


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Big congrats @SuboJvR 
Well done you xx


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm proud that I trusted my gut, made the first move, and got my friend back. I knew it was just a misunderstanding. Always try to make amends with your friends/family while you still can. We never know what could happen tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@SuboJvR those are big achievements well done!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I am proud of myself for making many people laugh this morning. I nearly fell over. On a banana skin! A proper slapstick skid with arms waving complete with pathetic wail. The kind of thing you think only happens on tv!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OH and I took loads of stuff to the charity shop this morning. Then we went and had a coffee in Tesco and I bought a jumper, not proud of that as I'm supposed to be cutting down on clothes shopping....oops!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I nearly fell over. On a banana skin!


You made me laugh just thinking about it! How did the banana skin get on the floor? :Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Run round offices in my work collecting for our little cat charity and got the tin full ! It burst!

On Monday will count it all!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Will Wednesday count?
My baby step granddaughter was born...


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

cheekyscrip said:


> My baby step granddaughter was born...


She's precious! I love babies.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@cheekyscrip congratulations  what a little poppet, do tell us more of your new love in your life.

Welcome to this beautiful world little one, may your days always be full of love. X


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> @cheekyscrip congratulations  what a little poppet, do tell us more of your new love in your life.
> 
> Welcome to this beautiful world little one, may your days always be full of love. X


Thank you! After two step grandsons I got a girl! Her name is Hannah Rose.

Counting our children and grandkids we have four boys, four girls and hopefully more to come...

Here my daughter with her new niece...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Not something I have done but I am very proud of my cats.

I was really sick last night, had to rush off to vomit 3 or 4 times. Tali, who is very much not a lap cat obviously knew I was miserable and spent half the night curled up on my chest snuggling into me and purring away.

It was very very sweet and deeply appreciated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done Tali. Hope you're feeling better today @Smuge


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> what a little poppet


I love that word poppet, I never heard it before. 



cheekyscrip said:


> Her name is Hannah Rose.


Beautiful name for a beautiful baby. 



Smuge said:


> Tali, who is very much not a lap cat obviously knew I was miserable and spent half the night curled up on my chest snuggling into me and purring away.


What a sweetheart Tali is! :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 390217
> 
> Thank you! After two step grandsons I got a girl! Her name is Hannah Rose.
> 
> ...


Hannah Rose is a beautiful name. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Trapped and rescued an elderly stray.

Viv xx


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Today I have sat and sorted out some admin bits and pieces that needed sorting plus worked out my finances and budgets for the next month. All being well I should be on track to pay off my credit card and most of my overdraft by the end of February - the challenge will be keeping out of overdraft after that!
> 
> It will be such a good feeling though to get on top of it all - good motivation to keep going.


Had another session of looking over my finances - sadly I've been on a massive spending spree in the last two weeks so I'm pretty much back to where I started from 

On the plus side we have a lovely new bed for the spare room and a foldaway just in case we need it. The room is a much more usable space and we no longer have to spend all winter squeezing past the clothes airer on the landing. I also had a lovely day in Glasgow visiting my baby niece and eating my favourite food at Pizza hut 

Trying to find the positives in amongst my poor financial situation!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

vivien said:


> Trapped and rescued an elderly stray.


That's definitely something to be proud of! 



Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> eating my favourite food at Pizza hut


I was a waitress there for many years. I got a free employee meal every day and never got sick of it. 

I'm proud that I got the cats' litter changed, litterboxes scrubbed, and the cat room swept. :Cat


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

MaggieDemi said:


> You made me laugh just thinking about it! How did the banana skin get on the floor? :Hilarious


Some horror had dropped it - I was in the car park!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

My body officially hates me! Training session with Ringo on Saturday, ride out this morning then 12.25 miles run this afternoon!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I have finally put a battery in a clock that I've had for a good 3.5 - 4 years! It's been hanging on the wall for at least 2.5 years with bubble wrap round the hands. Was sitting here looking at it and told myself just go get a battery and get it working! 

Problem is, after all this time I'm not sure if I even still like it! Will give it a chance now it's working though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, that sounds like me before we moved house. I'd been buying things for *years*, we had all of our wedding china and glassware - all of it was in the loft. When we started to get ready to move, I keep unearthing all these things that I wasn't sure about that I'd bought for "when we had a bigger house". The result was that when we moved (from a two bed terrace to a much bigger place), everything fit in two rooms  and the charity shops did well from all the brand new things I donated. So I understand totally PTB!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, that sounds like me before we moved house. I'd been buying things for *years*, we had all of our wedding china and glassware - all of it was in the loft. When we started to get ready to move, I keep unearthing all these things that I wasn't sure about that I'd bought for "when we had a bigger house". The result was that when we moved (from a two bed terrace to a much bigger place), everything fit in two rooms  and the charity shops did well from all the brand new things I donated. So I understand totally PTB!


That's the thing, I spent years at my parents preparing for when I had my own place but then less than a year after moving into my own place I met my partner and we moved in together so a lot of the stuff I had got for my own place was no longer relevant! I've done really well over the years at getting rid of stuff but I seem to keep accumulating stuff at the same rate!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

vivien said:


> View attachment 390384
> View attachment 390385
> Trapped and rescued an elderly stray.
> 
> Viv xx


What will happen to tabby-cat now Viv?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I made my niece a birthday card, I was proud that I was going to post it in time, then I realised I got her birthday wrong and it’s the 2nd feb (not the 12th) and needs to wing it’s way to Australia! Will be trying to get it in the post today if I have time to go to post office.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

TriTri said:


> What will happen to tabby-cat now Viv?


He will be neutered and if he has any health issues they will be sorted out. If for some reason no one adopts him. (I cant see that happening. He does the face puss in boots does in shrek) the rescue lady will keep him to live out the rest of his life with her. Linzi said though, once you cut through his fear, he is a lovely cat. If you look on my post safe at last I have put some videos ( some one said that it a lot of faffing about to open them. ) and a picture of him with food on his nose. Bless him.

Viv xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

vivien said:


> He will be neutered and if he has any health issues they will be sorted out. If for some reason no one adopts him. (I cant see that happening. He does the face puss in boots does in shrek) the rescue lady will keep him to live out the rest of his life with her. Linzi said though, once you cut through his fear, he is a lovely cat. If you look on my post safe at last I have put some videos ( some one said that it a lot of faffing about to open them. ) and a picture of him with food on his nose. Bless him.
> 
> Viv xx


I see what you mean about him doing the puss in boots look!


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm proud that I finally replied to my brother's email after 2 months! I get so busy with the cats, that I forget to keep in touch with family. I'm going to try to do better starting today.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Not me but I'm proud of my OH because he's spent four days out in the cold chopping up the pruned branches from our huge tree. Its been a mammoth job and he wishes we'd hired a shredder as do I. He wouldn't let me help much either so its been all his own work.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Not me but I'm proud of my OH because he's spent four days out in the cold chopping up the pruned branches from our huge tree. Its been a mammoth job and he wishes we'd hired a shredder as do I. He wouldn't let me help much either so its been all his own work.


Cor blimey, that was a job and a half. Well done Mr C.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I rememebered to take my meter readings and send them to the gas and electric company so I can get a proper bill! Yay.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Decided I really must get back to eating more healthily, so stocked up on low sugar/low fat alternatives to my recent usual meals, so I'm good to go . 
My downfall is the evenings, once the p.j.'s go on and I settle down for a bit of TV or a game, or maybe a book. that's when I get the munchies. I don't smoke, don't drink, so anyone got any good ideas for a healthier alternative to bags of Haribo, cookies and Lion bars? Help!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you tried naked bars? They are great. 

There’s a company called Boka who make cereal bars that are all green lights (they are delicious too) and mini marsh mallows. 

There are some no sugar sweets out there now too - spotted some in Tesco and M&S 

Lastly look at the toddler foods such as ginger bread men (goodies) they are made with natural ingredients and grape juice to sweeten. Their cheese and herb puffs aren’t bad if you fancy wotsits lol. 

Lentil curls are tasty if you like crisps and twiglets or marmite rice cakes for that savoury hit. 

I need to get back on the healthy eating and no wine diet again lol!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello!

Yesterday I walked to work and back rather than driving. It's about 2.5 miles each way so really not far!

I should do it more often... But... Problem is (apart from usually running late in the mornings) when I finish work I want to get out & home asap (plus I usually work late as well). Excuses excuses I know...

Yesterday was an early finish though, first Friday in absolutely ages with an early finish... The power was being turned off for the whole site though so all staff that weren't essential to the work being done in relation to the power being turned off (and on again) had to be off site by 3pm 

It probably should have done a couple of hours work when I got home but I didn't :Shamefullyembarrased

Hannah


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Cully said:


> Decided I really must get back to eating more healthily, so stocked up on low sugar/low fat alternatives to my recent usual meals, so I'm good to go .
> My downfall is the evenings, once the p.j.'s go on and I settle down for a bit of TV or a game, or maybe a book. that's when I get the munchies. I don't smoke, don't drink, so anyone got any good ideas for a healthier alternative to bags of Haribo, cookies and Lion bars? Help!


I'm low carbing so can't have any sugar, so I have this occasionally if I need a chocolatey fix https://www.montezumas.co.uk/bars-c1/100-cocoa-chocolate-bar-absolute-black-p249
I didn't used to like dark chocolate very much, but now I've cut out the sweet stuff I've lost my sweet tooth and I actually really enjoy it! It's so rich so you only need a tiny bit too.

I've just hopped on the scales and I've lost over half a stone since mid January, so I'm feeling proud of that today!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> I'm low carbing so can't have any sugar, so I have this occasionally if I need a chocolatey fix https://www.montezumas.co.uk/bars-c1/100-cocoa-chocolate-bar-absolute-black-p249
> I didn't used to like dark chocolate very much, but now I've cut out the sweet stuff I've lost my sweet tooth and I actually really enjoy it! It's so rich so you only need a tiny bit too.
> 
> I've just hopped on the scales and I've lost over half a stone since mid January, so I'm feeling proud of that today!


That's too bitter for me. 85% is the max for me


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> I'm low carbing so can't have any sugar, so I have this occasionally if I need a chocolatey fix https://www.montezumas.co.uk/bars-c1/100-cocoa-chocolate-bar-absolute-black-p249
> I didn't used to like dark chocolate very much, but now I've cut out the sweet stuff I've lost my sweet tooth and I actually really enjoy it! It's so rich so you only need a tiny bit too.
> 
> I've just hopped on the scales and I've lost over half a stone since mid January, so I'm feeling proud of that today!


and @SbanR That's too bitter for me too, I can feel it on my teeth just thinking about it (shudder). I'm very impressed with the weight loss though, what are you doing to lose it? I lost about half a stone last year and now my aim is to just not gain any more.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I ran 14 miles today. I’m knackered! Somehow still need to find the energy to go and put Ringo to bed......


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

SbanR said:


> That's too bitter for me. 85% is the max for me


I used to find that too before cutting out sugar, it was gross, but weirdly I like it now, I think it must be an acquired taste!!


Cully said:


> and @SbanR That's too bitter for me too, I can feel it on my teeth just thinking about it (shudder). I'm very impressed with the weight loss though, what are you doing to lose it? I lost about half a stone last year and now my aim is to just not gain any more.


I'm doing low carb/high fat, I've low carbed for years just to keep a healthy weight as carby food doesn't do me any good, but I ate carbs while I was pregnant (the only thing I could eat with bad morning sickness!) so need to lose some weight now!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Dumpling I have to lose mine slow and steady over a long time or I just grow to hate my food. If I can be a bit naughty I'm more likely to stick with it.
This time last year I lost weight by just switching to low fat/sugar as far as possible. It took ages but I didn't feel deprived, and I've managed to keep it off.
There are so many diets around these days I think it's important to find one you're happy with if it's going to last.
I think it's hard cutting out carbs as they are in so much of our food. What can you replace a staple like the sandwich with?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Have you tried naked bars? They are great.
> 
> There's a company called Boka who make cereal bars that are all green lights (they are delicious too) and mini marsh mallows.
> 
> ...


The only trouble with no sugar sweets is they cause really bad stomach cramps, or as a reviewer on Amazon said, intestinal Armageddon.
I like the sound of the mini marshmallows though. Must have a good look in Tesco next time.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> The only trouble with no sugar sweets is they cause really bad stomach cramps, or as a reviewer on Amazon said, intestinal Armageddon.
> I like the sound of the mini marshmallows though. Must have a good look in Tesco next time.


I just munch on dried fruits n nuts. Simples
Just don't look at the calories:Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm proud that I got my manicure/pedicure done. I didn't pay for it of course, I did it myself.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm proud of my Bunty at the moment, she is really surpassing herself We've got three workmen in the garden being very noisy at times and, although she is hiding most of the day, she comes out now and again to see what's going on. She's never done this before when other people have been around. She's even eaten while they're here which is unheard of. I haven't even been giving her her Zylkene for the last month because she's been more relaxed than usual. Well done Bunty.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good girl Bunty, what a little star you are


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Charity said:


> We've got three workmen in the garden being very noisy at times and, although she is hiding most of the day, she comes out now and again to see what's going on.


Good girl, Bunty. You're very brave.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have sent a surprise to a friend just to make them smile. Always a good feeling.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I'm proud of my Bunty at the moment, she is really surpassing herself We've got three workmen in the garden being very noisy at times and, although she is hiding most of the day, she comes out now and again to see what's going on. She's never done this before when other people have been around. She's even eaten while they're here which is unheard of. I haven't even been giving her her Zylkene for the last month because she's been more relaxed than usual. Well done Bunty.


Good girl Bunty, you are showing them what your made of, just think how beautiful your new garden will be to explore x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I'm proud of my Bunty at the moment, she is really surpassing herself We've got three workmen in the garden being very noisy at times and, although she is hiding most of the day, she comes out now and again to see what's going on. She's never done this before when other people have been around. She's even eaten while they're here which is unheard of. I haven't even been giving her her Zylkene for the last month because she's been more relaxed than usual. Well done Bunty.


Wait until she starts to do what Moo does and meticulously inspects what the workmen have done, even poking her nose in their toolboxes. It's so embarrassing! Talk about quality control.
But very well done Bunty, and I don't think you could ever be as cheeky as Moo.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Charity said:


> I'm proud of my Bunty at the moment, she is really surpassing herself We've got three workmen in the garden being very noisy at times and, although she is hiding most of the day, she comes out now and again to see what's going on. She's never done this before when other people have been around. She's even eaten while they're here which is unheard of. I haven't even been giving her her Zylkene for the last month because she's been more relaxed than usual. Well done Bunty.


Aaaahh! Well done Bunty!! hopefully your'll get a new tree or two by the shed especially for you as you've been so bravex


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> Aaaahh! Well done Bunty!! hopefully your'll get a new tree or two by the shed especially for you as you've been so bravex


No more trees!! She's been up on the shed roof after the men had gone so the cat next door came up on the fence and sat looking at her. Neither can jump over the netting now. Not sure Bunty will like that, we'll see.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Told my boss how I feel about my work load and how I am treated.

Hate grassing on people so really toned it down a lot, but have had enough of being pushed around and blamed for any mess up.

Plus a job interview tomorrow, so I might even quit and then good luck!!!

I like my job but I hate office politics and all stems from just too massive workload for the team...

But got it off my chest...


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Charity said:


> No more trees!! She's been up on the shed roof after the men had gone so the cat next door came up on the fence and sat looking at her. Neither can jump over the netting now. Not sure Bunty will like that, we'll see.


She'll soon adapt! And not a bad idea that either cat will be able to get over the netting now, there'll just be lots of starting matches going on!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

cheekyscrip said:


> Told my boss how I feel about my work load and how I am treated.
> 
> Hate grassing on people so really toned it down a lot, but have had enough of being pushed around and blamed for any mess up.
> 
> ...


Well done you! Fingers crossed it leads to better things for you.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Trixie1 said:


> She'll soon adapt! And not a bad idea that either cat will be able to get over the netting now, there'll just be lots of starting matches going on!


And name calling


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Told my boss how I feel about my work load and how I am treated.
> 
> Hate grassing on people so really toned it down a lot, but have had enough of being pushed around and blamed for any mess up.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the interview


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Good luck with the interview


Thank you!!!
Only problem - I have very vague idea what it is!!!

Friend said something is in her company and she told her boss I might be interested...

Cat in the bag situation both ways...:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Thank you!!!
> Only problem - I have very vague idea what it is!!!
> 
> Friend said something is in her company and she told her boss I might be interested...
> ...


What fun! Hope your babies allow you to get a good night's sleep; you'll have to think fast on your paws tomorrow

Can't you get hold of your friend for more information?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SbanR said:


> What fun! Hope your babies allow you to get a good night's sleep; you'll have to think fast on your paws tomorrow
> 
> Can't you get hold of your friend for more information?


Yes... boss is fit!!! Fbooked and it is true...

GSOH and the company is stable...


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

cheekyscrip said:


> Told my boss how I feel about my work load and how I am treated.


Good for you, sometimes you just have to stand up for yourself. I'm glad you have other job prospects. Good luck!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Anyone else have a fear of dentists?
I've been having problems with sensitivity lately and tried various toothpastes and mouthwashes, but now I can't eat much because it hurts.
So I plucked up the courage to go to my dentist (who I haven't seen for years) just for a bit of advice. 
It's a different dentist now and she was so lovely and understanding, I'm so glad I went. I can't believe how good I feel now compared to how nervous I was this morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am not confessing how long I hadn't been to the dentist for, as I have a morbid, petrifying fear of them. I had to go with a sore tooth in July 2017, so went to a dentist in the village (I have to be able to walk to it, as I shake and cry too much to be able to drive there). It was fine. I had a root filling in that tooth in the September, done by the specialist dentist there and it was amazing. I've never had a dental experience like it - though the £495 I paid was less fun (!!).

So, yes @Cully I literally share your pain. Well done for going  I'm glad it was much better than you expected.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Brave girl Cully. I was a dental phobic up until 18 months ago when I had to make myself go to a dentist as I was in agony. Had to have one tooth out but this proved to be the wrong one so had to have another out, then I got an infection so had to take antibiotics. I was in pain for a month. Wasn't a nice experience but the dentist was lovely and put me at ease as much as he could. I still won't go unless I have to but I'm not phobic any more.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Brave girl Cully. I was a dental phobic up until 18 months ago when I had to make myself go to a dentist as I was in agony. Had to have one tooth out but this proved to be the wrong one so had to have another out, then I got an infection so had to take antibiotics. I was in pain for a month. Wasn't a nice experience but the dentist was lovely and put me at ease as much as he could. I still won't go unless I have to but I'm not phobic any more.


I think what put me off going to this dentist in particular was because the last time I went, years ago, it was a man. And he was horrible. No bedside manner at all and treated my genuine fear with scorn.
So it was such a relief to see a lovely understanding lady today. I'm pretty sure if I need to go back I won't be so nervous.
Glad to hear you're over your phobia now. Well done after a really nasty experience.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> Anyone else have a fear of dentists?
> I've been having problems with sensitivity lately and tried various toothpastes and mouthwashes, but now I can't eat much because it hurts.
> So I plucked up the courage to go to my dentist (who I haven't seen for years) just for a bit of advice.
> It's a different dentist now and she was so lovely and understanding, I'm so glad I went. I can't believe how good I feel now compared to how nervous I was this morning.


Ok this absolutely deserves a medal!!

I am a dental phobe too. Don't mind doctors or hospitals or anything else at all but dentists completely petrify me. To the point of feeling sick and tears. Not totally sure why but think it stems back to childhood and a couple of bad experiences.

I last went around 4/5 years ago but haven't been since. I know I have a problem with one tooth and desperately need a scale and polish, would like to straighten my teeth and whiten a little as welll but can't find a dentist recommended for nervous patients near me.

It's on my to do list....


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Cully said:


> Anyone else have a fear of dentists?


The only thing that scares me is the bill at the end. A root canal and crown cost me $1,000 here in the US. It probably costs even more now. 
But they load me up on novocaine, so I don't feel any pain. I want to get a dental implant, but they are like $2,000 for one tooth!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> Anyone else have a fear of dentists?
> I've been having problems with sensitivity lately and tried various toothpastes and mouthwashes, but now I can't eat much because it hurts.
> So I plucked up the courage to go to my dentist (who I haven't seen for years) just for a bit of advice.
> It's a different dentist now and she was so lovely and understanding, I'm so glad I went. I can't believe how good I feel now compared to how nervous I was this morning.


I am a complete phobic too. When I was 18 my dentist took my wisdom teeth out with no anesthetic, he had not injected me correctly and I felt everything. From then until I was 38 I did not have a check up at all. I went twice for emergency work to be done under sedation. I finally decided I needed to get a grip on it so I phoned a dentist in town and explained how scared I was, my doctor prescribed me a tranquiliser to calm me and I went. He is a specialist in phobic patients and gradually over the last five years has really helped me. After 20 years of not going I had to have one tooth out and a filling which he arranged for me to have under sedation and since then I have gone every six months. At first I could only sit up in the chair and then I could only let him look at my teeth with no instruments. Daughter bused to have to come with me and hold my hand too. Over the last 5 years I have gradually got better over each check up and now I can lay back in the chair and the dentist can use various instruments to check my teeth. He is really good, explaining what he is doing and he touches each instrument on the back of my hand first so I know what is happening, he can even use the air blower thing and when I went on Monday I had x-rays too. I have also gone to my last two checkups on my own as daughter is at Uni.

I still would not be able to have any work done without being sedated, but the dentist is hoping that maybe in a couple of years I may be confident enough to have a hygienist visit but under his supervision. It is possible to be able to tolerate the dentist, you just need to find the right one.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ok this absolutely deserves a medal!!
> 
> I am a dental phobe too. Don't mind doctors or hospitals or anything else at all but dentists completely petrify me. To the point of feeling sick and tears. Not totally sure why but think it stems back to childhood and a couple of bad experiences.
> 
> ...


HB, if you don't mind coming all the way into Aylesbury then my dentist is a fabulous one and he is a phobic specialist. He is the second one down on this list http://eastgate-dental.co.uk/about-us/


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Phobias can be so cruel well done to you @Cully thats a massive step forward.

Same here for any one in Lincolnshire https://lincolnsmilecentre.co.uk/ my dentist Neil is a delight, I'm not phobic of dentists but I really dislike pain.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MaggieDemi said:


> The only thing that scares me is the bill at the end. A root canal and crown cost me $1,000 here in the US. It probably costs even more now.
> But they load me up on novocaine, so I don't feel any pain. I want to get a dental implant, but they are like $2,000 for one tooth!


Ooooh that's still much cheaper than over here. I had an implant done several years ago n that cost £3000 . Wouldn't like to think what it'll cost now


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ok this absolutely deserves a medal!!
> 
> I am a dental phobe too. Don't mind doctors or hospitals or anything else at all but dentists completely petrify me. To the point of feeling sick and tears. Not totally sure why but think it stems back to childhood and a couple of bad experiences.
> 
> ...


I suppose you could try asking around locally. They should be star rated, like a good restaurant, but for bedside (chairside) manneroctor


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

When I went, I looked on review sites for customer comments and that's how I chose mine. Sometimes they will mention a particular dentist by name who has been really good, then you know which one to ask for. The NHS have a review section where people can leave comments about doctors, dentists etc. You just put in your post code

https://www.nhs.uk/service-search


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> When I went, I looked on review sites for customer comments and that's how I chose mine. Sometimes they will mention a particular dentist by name who has been really good, then you know which one to ask for. The NHS have a review section where people can leave comments about doctors, dentists etc. You just put in your post code
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/service-search


I didn't know that. Thanks charity, that's very useful.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Been to emplyment agency and they also were quite interested ...

Got myself a pretty blouse and today left my work just ten minutes late!!!
When my Nazi teammate told me she wants me to do some work on death process tools her that death will wait Monday...

Pacified very angry Big Gun from FTSE100 firm and found solution to complicated issue.

How people can call at 9 and be furious something not done yet?
That something has statutory 40 days to answer!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Been to emplyment agency and they also were quite interested ...
> 
> Got myself a pretty blouse and today left my work just ten minutes late!!!
> When my Nazi teammate told me she wants me to do some work on death process tools her that death will wait Monday...
> ...


Haha Cheeky good for you sorting out Nazi team mate and that Big Gun. How did the interview go


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Haha Cheeky good for you sorting out Nazi team mate and that Big Gun. How did the interview go


Think ok, will know next week, must see though what work they do.

Very little holidays though, and they close for Christmas time so half of it without a choice.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> The only thing that scares me is the bill at the end. A root canal and crown cost me $1,000 here in the US. It probably costs even more now.
> But they load me up on novocaine, so I don't feel any pain. I want to get a dental implant, but they are like $2,000 for one tooth!


Yes they cause you pain then charge you for the privilege!!! Not fair is it?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Think ok, will know next week, must see though what work they do.
> 
> Very little holidays though, and they close for Christmas time so half of it without a choice.


Did he give you an idea of what you'll be doing? More pay? That's important if you're going to be working more n less holidays


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Did he give you an idea of what you'll be doing? More pay? That's important if you're going to be working more n less holidays


Pay is ok, not much but my place has high demands and pay is not fantastic... got pay rise ... joked to the boss he just matched the inflation... he took his it seriously, poor guy... said inflation is 1.%! Told him " Not this year!"


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

SbanR said:


> £3000


How much is that in US dollars?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MaggieDemi said:


> How much is that in US dollars?


Professor Google has just told me there's U.S.$1.29 to £1


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

What happened to this thread? It died.... I'm proud that I finally gave up coffee today. I had to take Naproxen to stop the massive headache though. And I was really cold all day long, I just couldn't get warm. Must be withdrawal from the caffeine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The hospital department I work in received a lovely email via our patient liaison service about how kind and helpful myself and two colleagues were to a lady who called in, very distressed. It’s so nice to hear the good and not always complaints.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The hospital department I work in received a lovely email via our patient liaison service about how kind and helpful myself and two colleagues were to a lady who called in, very distressed. It's so nice to hear the good and not always complaints.


Well done. People are always complaining so it's really nice when you get praise .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Today I booked a dentist appointment - this is MASSIVE as I am PETRIFIED!!!!!

Next Mon at 12 - I have tooth ache and I think an abscess so utterly dreading it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Errrm, I hope you have some antibiotics in the meantime, HB - but you are right to feel proud. The same thing a couple of years ago made me go to the dentist for the first time in many many years. Turned out I needed a root filling...if you need one of them, I'd recommend you register yourself with my dentist down here and use the specialist dentist we have, he was incredible! I'm only partly saying this tongue in cheek...I was so so terrified, yet I almost fell asleep when it was being done.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrm, I hope you have some antibiotics in the meantime, HB - but you are right to feel proud. The same thing a couple of years ago made me go to the dentist for the first time in many many years. Turned out I needed a root filling...if you need one of them, I'd recommend you register yourself with my dentist down here and use the specialist dentist we have, he was incredible! I'm only partly saying this tongue in cheek...I was so so terrified, yet I almost fell asleep when it was being done.


I have some amoxycillin which I picked up in DXB so have been taking that - I think it's doing the trick - well it's not got any worse thank goodness. The dentist I have booked appears to be an endodontic (???) specialist so hoping this is a good thing. Mr HB likes him and he uses the wand on all patients which I like the idea of. Did you seriously not feel anything Mrs F???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope, not a thing. The trick according to him is lots of anaesthetic (the only bit you feel, obviously) and the other totally amazing thing was that he uses a little rubbery barrier, that sort of hooks over your teeth, covering the tongue, so you don't get that horrible gaggy sensation when bits of debris and water land on your tongue. Honestly just brilliant. Best dental visit I have ever had. Glad you've got some amox, perfect choice for an abcess


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Today I booked a dentist appointment - this is MASSIVE as I am PETRIFIED!!!!!
> 
> Next Mon at 12 - I have tooth ache and I think an abscess so utterly dreading it.


Oh you're so brave and I really do empathise as the dentist is a real phobia for me.
I'm afraid if I have to make an appointment for a later date then I quite often cancel.
The best way for me is to actually go into the dentist and hope she can see me that day, so I can't run away.
Good luck with the appt. I'm sure it will be much easier than you're expecting. It's just the thought that is terrifying.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done HB for making the appointment. I know you can't stop the worrying but I promise you, if you haven't been for a while, it won't be half as bad as you're expecting. Just try and hang in there on the day and think that you just want rid of that ghastly pain, you only have to endure it for about 30 minutes.

I'm with you @Mrs Funkin. I went about 15 months ago after years of being utterly phobic and I was terrified. I dreaded the gagging and having the water thingy stuck in my mouth all the time, everything really was horrifying in my mind. Dentistry has moved on thankfully and there was none of that. I ended up going five times, had lots of injections and had two teeth out and didn't gag once. There isn't any pain because they will give you an extra injection if necessary until you can't feel anything.

I don't know how I got through it but I did, the dentist was so nice which makes all the difference. I'm pretty sure I'm over the phobia and won't feel so bad next time I have to go. If you're really uptight, they can give you something to calm you so you're slightly away with the fairies.

Will be thinking of you on the day Clare, you'll be OK.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Today I booked a dentist appointment - this is MASSIVE as I am PETRIFIED!!!!!


Just have them load you up with novocaine, you won't feel a thing! The only pain I ever feel at the dentist is in my wallet, no cure for that unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Look at all of us British people scared of the dentist, no wonder American folk make fun of our teeth - they even have done in The Simpsons!

Since I had the tooth problem, I've been regularly and manage the dentist and hygienist now. I still get nervous a couple of days before but I'm much better.

Hope the tooth pain isn't too bad @huckybuck xx


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

I went to water aerobics then swam a length of the pool afterwards.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im proud I didnt cry when I left Libby at the vets . It was a close call though


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I painted my garden shed yesterday  (it was well overdue) - now only the fence and the gate to do !


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm proud I haven't eaten any chocolates, cake or biscuits for two days. I got on the scales Monday morning and was mortified that I am just tipping over the absolute limit I set myself when my 'keep thin' hormones deserted me some years back and I started piling on the pounds. It also can't be good for my high blood pressure. :Banghead So, for the umpteenth time, I promised myself I would make extra effort to lose some weight. I was rather depressed that all my hard work digging in the garden this last week hasn't shifted an ounce :Arghh. I've started walking, we had a good trek in the New Forest today which I'm glad I can still accomplish, then I came home and did more digging. I've given myself until June, when summer starts, to have made some difference. Now I've told you lot I shall have to keep it up won't I.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'm proud I haven't eaten any chocolates, cake or biscuits for two days. I got on the scales Monday morning and was mortified that I am just tipping over the absolute limit I set myself when my 'keep thin' hormones deserted me some years back and I started piling on the pounds. It also can't be good for my high blood pressure. :Banghead So, for the umpteenth time, I promised myself I would make extra effort to lose some weight. I was rather depressed that all my hard work digging in the garden this last week hasn't shifted an ounce :Arghh. I've started walking, we had a good trek in the New Forest today which I'm glad I can still accomplish, then I came home and did more digging. I've given myself until June, when summer starts, to have made some difference. Now I've told you lot I shall have to keep it up won't I.


Well done you!!! It must be the Spring sunshine that's making us motivated this week - I have had a similar epiphany and decided it's time to cut the wine, cut the crisps, cut the chocolate, cut the ice cream and start eating more healthily again...I did so well last year and got to my ideal weight but it's crept up again over the last couple of months and I don't like it!!

I think we need a Cat Chat dieters thread lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Funnily enough, I think I'm going to cancel my online Weight Watchers subscription and donate it to the cat rescue instead. I have been looking at the new program and can't get my head around it, so can't be bothered...I'm better off trying to lose weight with running and not eating a giant bag of Doritos.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

To those trying to shed the lbs, I highly recommend the 5:2 diet. You don't have to slavishly follow the strict calory limit either I didn't, I did 700 calories n still shed the flab


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I feel bad for not contributing to this thread, but all my posts would go as such:

What have you done today to make you feel proud?
Naff all.

Well done to those who are actually achieving something; even just small steps can lead to great things. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well done you!!! It must be the Spring sunshine that's making us motivated this week - I have had a similar epiphany and decided it's time to cut the wine, cut the crisps, cut the chocolate, cut the ice cream and start eating more healthily again...I did so well last year and got to my ideal weight but it's crept up again over the last couple of months and I don't like it!!
> 
> I think we need a Cat Chat dieters thread lol!!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Funnily enough, I think I'm going to cancel my online Weight Watchers subscription and donate it to the cat rescue instead. I have been looking at the new program and can't get my head around it, so can't be bothered...I'm better off trying to lose weight with running and not eating a giant bag of Doritos.


 I echo all of these too I have stopped my weight watchers subscription because I can't be bothered either.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I feel bad for not contributing to this thread, but all my posts would go as such:
> 
> What have you done today to make you feel proud?
> Naff all.
> ...


IMHO , you're a vet ,so everytime you treat someones pet , you make a difference so I think thats something to be proud of.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I feel bad for not contributing to this thread, but all my posts would go as such:
> 
> What have you done today to make you feel proud?
> Naff all.
> ...


Nah. Every day you will do things that *should* make you feel proud. Your job is incredible. Yes, a lot of your work is routine (as mine is) but even the routine things make a difference, you know that really - or at least I hope you do.

I know that sounds really trite and naff, not my intention, but you are so important - you really are. Please be proud of the amazing things you do.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I feel bad for not contributing to this thread, but all my posts would go as such:
> 
> What have you done today to make you feel proud?
> Naff all.
> ...


Saved few furry lives?

Made them feel better and their worried owners too?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I feel bad for not contributing to this thread, but all my posts would go as such:
> 
> What have you done today to make you feel proud?
> Naff all.
> ...


What about those small things *you* do very day? When a sad or worried face bears a smile because of something you said. When a scared animal relaxes under your touch because you have made them less afraid or lessen their pain. When something you have said or done makes you feel warm inside, a 'YAY' moment. When you have gone the extra mile, not because you can, but because you care. When you're feeling lousy but still manage to smile.
It doesn't matter whether it's in our professional or personal life, it's those tiny, seemingly insignificant things that can make a difference, either to ourselves or someone else, and we should feel good about them, as well as the major accomplishments.
So can we please have less of the 'Naff all'?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> What have you done today to make you feel proud?
> Naff all.


I don't believe that for a fraction of a second.

I add up numbers for a living. You save lives. Nuff said.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I don't believe that for a fraction of a second.
> 
> I add up numbers for a living. You save lives. Nuff said.


@MilleD I add up numbers too, and play with spreadsheets a lot 

As for Naff all, @Ceiling Kitty I echo what all others have said


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought two items for SS today 

I do believe that makes me the first to say the dreaded words SS AND I am very organised


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I bought two items for SS today
> 
> I do believe that makes me the first to say the dreaded words SS AND I am very organised


Ah but will you wrap and send it off in plenty of time?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Phew! I've already bought two things...glad it's not just me, hahahaahaaaa)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Great minds @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I bought two items for SS today
> 
> I do believe that makes me the first to say the dreaded words SS AND I am very organised


I daren't do that or I'll forget where I put it by you know when


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> I daren't do that or I'll forget where I put it by you know when


Don't worry Charity, I'm sure Toppy or Bunty will be able to find it for you


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I forgot to post on this thread last Thursday with the story about what happened whilst I was walking home - in the rain.

As I walked into the Market Square in Stafford a woman had just fallen over on the cobbles and smacked her head on the floor. There were people standing around and I asked if anyone had called an ambulance. They said no, so I tried to see how badly this woman was hurt and she had a huge egg shaped lump on her forehead and wasn't breathing normally so I called an ambulance. She reeked of alcohol which can't have helped. 

So I answered loads of questions and stood around waiting with her for about 20 minutes. Then her mate decided she didn't want to stop around for the ambulance so started to half carry half drag her away from the Market Square.

I stood and watched them go, then phoned back 999 to cancel the ambulance.

Some people just don't want to be helped, but I'm happy I did the right thing at the time.

A strange upshot to this, is that I now have a chat with a woman that sleeps rough who was there and saw her fall over. I think she likes the chance to just have a normal conversation with someone. Weird how things come about sometimes.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Today I put my big girl pants on and went to the dentist for the first time in about 20 years! 

Long story short, I had a bad experience as a kid and I'm also not keen on needles, hence the avoiding going. But last night part of a filling suddenly went AWOL, so I had no choice! :Nailbiting

Thankfully the dentist I saw at the practice a friend works at was lovely, and that it was a cancelled appointment slot meant I didn't have time to panic! Technology has gone marching on apace since I last sat in a dentist chair - X-rays, for example, are now digital and instant rather than on film and needing developing. The general poking aroundis stil the same, though, but she talked me through it and I survived. I have to go back next week for the actual work, which doesn't fill me with joy, but it needs to be done so there's no backing out. Thankfully she said the remanats of the filling are sound and Ok to eat and drink on, although I'm still trying to think of less demanding foods to eat for a few days...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Jesthar Well done you, I know only too well the dread :Nailbitingof the dentist and it takes lots of courage to go. Hope you like soup for the next few days!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Cully said:


> @Jesthar Well done you, I know only too well the dread :Nailbitingof the dentist and it takes lots of courage to go. Hope you like soup for the next few days!


Thanks - and yes, I'm thinking soup and dunk is going to feature heavily for a week - so much for a balanced diet!  Unless I redefine it to mean a mug of soup in each hand, perhaps...  Or maybe an omelette for variety!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well when I has my wisdom tooth out (not long after Easter) I decided that chocolate was liquid food if you left it to melt in our mouth... I'm not sure my dentist would have agreed!!

Otherwise it was soup from a teaspoon as I couldn't open my mouth very far! Day after that I managed a sandwich (although it took my whole lunch break to nibble my way through it) and the one after that a burger (fortunately no-one was in a rush @ the pub!!)! GO ME!!

I still have a fear of dentists (along with being told off!), so I haven't been back since ...

So basically well done for getting through the door and organising the follow up treatment!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I went a couple of years ago for the first time in 16 years @Jesthar - so I share your pain (literally!). Well done on getting in the door. I had a root filling which was incredible! This was a specialist dentist through the one I go to. I have since then been for three check-ups and three hygienist appts and am going on Tuesday...I don't like it, I still shake so much I can't drive (hence I have to go to a dentist I can walk to!) but I can actually get in the door and not sit in the waiting room wailing! My advice is to sign up to a deplane kind of thing if it's private, it makes you go


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, today I survived the actual dental work! Not the most fun half an hour of my life, but weirdly I found the scale and polish to remove some stains off my front teeth worse than the actual fillings.

Still had to have an anaesthetic jab, but they have numbing gel these days which took the edge off it - that's a weird sensation in itself, and tastes like bubblegum (which I hate!). Some dribbled to the back of my mouth and that was a VERY odd sensation, trying to talk when half your toungue is numb! Trying to rinse your mouth out with half of it immobile due to anaesthetic, though, is plain embarrassing - ended up getting water all down me, twice! 

So now I'm just trying to get used to the feeling of a different 'bite' - it's really weird having two 'different' teeth...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

My friend was really looking forward to having a lesson on her horse at the weekend but she has gone lame (messing about in the field). I’ve offered to lend her the one and only Ringy who in the last 17 years has only been ridden by me! Apart from doing pony rides with hubby a few years ago and my nieces sitting on him. He has been told to be on his best behaviour!
It’s a lovely feeling being able to make someone’s day for them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done @Jesthar  I can't bear the sensation of the hand scaler when the hygienist uses that - we discovered that when I first went back after years and years. She did use it right at the end on Tuesday when I went. I don't like the sensation of an electric toothbrush - so similar to your not liking the polishing sensation. I am trying as I know it's better (but I really don't like teeth at all). You'll get used to the new toothy feeling soon enough (says she, still not used to her root canal tooth after 18 months, haha!).


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Stood up to the Boss...

There will be consequences... but feel proud...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Well, today I survived the actual dental work! Not the most fun half an hour of my life, but weirdly I found the scale and polish to remove some stains off my front teeth worse than the actual fillings.
> 
> Still had to have an anaesthetic jab, but they have numbing gel these days which took the edge off it - that's a weird sensation in itself, and tastes like bubblegum (which I hate!). Some dribbled to the back of my mouth and that was a VERY odd sensation, trying to talk when half your toungue is numb! Trying to rinse your mouth out with half of it immobile due to anaesthetic, though, is plain embarrassing - ended up getting water all down me, twice!
> 
> So now I'm just trying to get used to the feeling of a different 'bite' - it's really weird having two 'different' teeth...


Well done @Jesthar, I was in the same boat as you about 15 months ago, not having been for years. Not something I wish to repeat often but you should certainly feel proud to have got through it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are a terrible lot of scaredy cats on the forum when it comes to dentistry, it seems. Really we should only be scared of the bill! My root filling was £495 and should have been another £85 on top for the top” filling but because he did it all in the hour, it was “just” the £495 (!!). I know I am paying for a specialist skill and experience (and he was excellent) but still, it felt like lots of money. I now do the monthly thing, as £18 a month feels more bearable than what would have been almost £140 on Tuesday for a hygienist appt and a check up. It also makes me go as I don’t like to waste my hard earned pennies. 

Right, best get up and ready to go to my eye test, which is another almost £40! These weeks off work are very expensive.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> Well, today I survived the actual dental work! Not the most fun half an hour of my life, but weirdly I found the scale and polish to remove some stains off my front teeth worse than the actual fillings.
> 
> Still had to have an anaesthetic jab, but they have numbing gel these days which took the edge off it - that's a weird sensation in itself, and tastes like bubblegum (which I hate!). Some dribbled to the back of my mouth and that was a VERY odd sensation, trying to talk when half your toungue is numb! Trying to rinse your mouth out with half of it immobile due to anaesthetic, though, is plain embarrassing - ended up getting water all down me, twice!
> 
> So now I'm just trying to get used to the feeling of a different 'bite' - it's really weird having two 'different' teeth...


Well done. You're so brave. Just the mention of dentist's and I run a mile!:Bawling


----------

